# St Barts IVFers: Part 45



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies 
    *​


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

wow im the first to book mark yay!!!!  

just popped in to wish yous girls goodluck with up coming tx and apointments and scans xxxxx

afm- i had a growth scan today and she is doing well weighing roughly 4lb 4oz at the mo (im 33 weeks) and also im booked in for induction on the 4th may !! god it seems so quick!! 

jess4zak- hope you doing well hun xxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking

Hope all is well, we have our first scan next Thursday, can't wait

Suzi


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I hope you're all having a good week. We're enjoying our holiday although I have been in bed the last 24hrs with a horrible bug!! Feeling better today, though. No strong signs either way yet as to whether this cycle has worked. I can't wait to test, I am so impatient!!

Am on my mobile so sorry I can't do personals. I'll catch up properly when I get home this weekend. But I will do just one while I'm here:

Bellini - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy x x x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

bookmarking

chelle
xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

jesse4 - I actually work in Moorgate so it's easy enough for me to get there today, just I had lots of other things to do, like easter egg shopping    Maybe I could put a bow around a bottle of menopur and give them that instead  
Thanks for the offer, much appreciated  

suzia - hope the scan goes well next week


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jools I love easter eggs mmmm, have a nice meal on sunday 

Jess I love decorating and I have 2 cats they do try to help bless em

Zoie wow its gone so quick I hope everything go's ok on induction what exacly happens then?

Hi mandy oh maybe its not a bug   its a good sign


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning ladies thank you so much for all your good wishes. We are still shocked!

Stephy - good luck with the injections.

Suzia - good luck with your scan.

AFM my scan date, it's 15th April - 2 weeks. 

Can't quite believe it.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh thats brilliant then you can see you twins


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

suzia goodluck with scan hun xxxx

bellini woohoo congrats hun wishing you all the best xxx

kiten- what happens is they put in a gel and that breaks and softens the cervix which then causes cntractions it just depends on how many pessaries its gonna take cause they give you one and then wait 6 hours before the review giving another lol but most people only need one!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh I see why do you have to have this?  I thought one day you just loose you water then the contractions and if your over due?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

firebolt1982 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you're all having a good week. We're enjoying our holiday although I have been in bed the last 24hrs with a horrible bug!! Feeling better today, though. No strong signs either way yet as to whether this cycle has worked. I can't wait to test, I am so impatient!!
> 
> ...


Good luck Mandy - are you feelng ok otherwise? xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow this went fast lol.


bellini god luck on the 15th. i would be so shocked if its not twins.

zoie 4th of may will be here so fast, i hope u only need 1, i had to have 2 with my daughter 17 years ago, and with jesse last year it was also 2, as one dont work unless ur well over due and ur cerviis already started to dialate. everyone is differnt. good luck.

mandy, silly bugs, hope ur feeling better. when  u testsing hun??

jools, at least ur local  i got my bill from miss tozar who confirmed when i will be doing next cycle. i will have to collected the rest of my drugs then as they dont open past 5 oclock. but i will collect when  i have the womb wash lol put it in on my way through collect once its done.

hope everyone else is doing ok  its april now 4th month already, i start on mays af wow next month.....well cd21 is in june but may sounds better lol
lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I so hope I can start next month   I think this waiting malarki is doing me in


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten if u see miss tozar u might be lucky but if get to see one of the others on the day they might add u to the waiting list. i hope u can start too


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am seeing mrs Tozar   so


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten 80 said:


> I am seeing mrs Tozar  so


Thats who we saw she was lovely.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so excited now   not long


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just bookmarking and sayiing hi!! Not posted much lately as just waiting and have not got much to say! I have been reading your posts and keeping up with you all though. Had a bit of a nightmare with Barts this and last week in terms of contacting them about an aquascan appointment and so e-mailed a complaint last night, lo and behold, got a response this morning! Its a shame you have to go through all this each time you want a simple answer - never mind!

Congratulations to all PUPO and BFP's - hopefully this will be the tart of a good run for us all!

Take care and have a nice Easter weekend

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bookmarking

Happy Easter Everyone 
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

Lisa
xxxx

[/quote] hi ' i have the same problem forom the start.can u plz tell me if my husband smokes ,i have to wait longer .coz on my second appointment the doc toled me that ur husband smoking can effect the waiting time. now my husband has join stop smoking service do i need to inform them . good luck and happy easter


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What thats so   I mean I am a ex smoker of 5 years now but they blame everything on that and that really anoys me


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

dont worry good luck


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

all my tests r fine exept my fallopion tubes r tortous and one is kinked.my husband s' tests r all fine but only smoking can delay ivf procedure they asked my husband to get a letter from gp that he has stopped smoking after that i will be through to the waiting list.i have got one bloked tube and pcos and trying for 7 years


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies me 1st jab went well but i was scared and shakin like a leaf lol it will get easier but i just have to get used to it again    im brave so i will b fine.

i too had bad probs gettin answers from barts and also took the complaint route and now i have started but there u go say no more lol xx

how r u all xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I have finally found this page!   I hope you don't mind me joining you here.

Some of you already know me as I have replied to other Bart's page.

Just a little info for you:- 

Me and DH have been ttc for 13 years, have had 5 clomid all BFN, 3 IUI all BFN, 1 ICSI in Jan last year BFN, ICSI 2 in Feb 10 BFP , however m/c just before first scan. 

We are now waiting to see Miss Tozer on June 23 and hopefully start ICSI 3 in July or August.


I wish you all lots of luck  and pray   that you'll all get what you want soon. 

Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi cassie,

welcome to the forum. sorry to hear about ur loss. seams a lot of people are now days, or seams more common.

good luck seeing miss tozar in june.

lisa
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

good luck cassie and lisa .


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Cassie, Didn't realiz you were looking for this page, you should have let me know I would have sent you a link.  There is another Bart's page?  Maybe we should all get together.

Suzi


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kitten i have to be induced cause im diabetic and all diabetics are induced at 38 weeks! mainly cause they can have big babies but also i think its safer, your classed as full term at 37 weeks anyway so no worries!!  

im gonna try caster oil and other methods to try and start myself off beforehand lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for the welcome. 

Yes Suzi there is another page I think it's for those who are having ICSI at Bart's.

I have been wondering all day how to come into an already made up group! 

Is anyone going to start a tx in July or August? I'll let you know which it is in June.

Good luck Zoie   I have heard spicy food works, but even better sex! 
I should think you're too uncomfortable for that though!

Good Luck everyone  and lots of babydust to you all.       

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Bellini    Fantastic news!!

Welcome Cassie  

Wishing everyone a happy easter, hope you all enjoy the long weekend xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoie wow then you don't have long so excitd for you hon remember deep breathing   call your DH all the names under the sun because you can squeeze his hand hard because it will just give him an inclin of what you r feeling  

Welcome cassie


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks kitten im sure i will squeeze hard lol 

cassie- yeah i thought of all the tings to help me start it off beforehand so got my list and told dh what hes dutys are lol


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi ladies, just home from Barts, had my day 11 scan, the nurse said I win the prize for best lining of the day...........I now have lots more follies and they have grown much bigger I think the biggest one was 16.5 so nearly there.  Another scan booked in for Monday and they said EC would probably be Wed or Thurs.

Hope you all have a wonderful easter xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good news jools, how many u got now? glad they are growing nicely.

xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all  

Hope   everyone's all right.  Thanks again for the welcome.  

Zoie I hope the list helps!! 

Jools I'm glad your response is much better. 

If I don't get on here again before Easter, have a nice one. 

For those of you on treatments keep positive.  

and babydust for all.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just book-marking the page ladies - not started just yet, but dh having Tese/Pesa next week with Mr Sabatini and hopefully starting in about a month!

Big Congrats to Bellini!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

MORNIN GUYS

well i now have my baseline scan date which is the 20th of april so fingers crossed that its ok  hope ur all enjoyin the easter weekend xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies. Happy Easter! I'm back from my holiday. Had a lovely time but it is nice to be home!

*zoie* - Good luck with the induction. I hope everything goes smoothly and your labour isn't too long! Have you heard about raspberry leaf? It doesn't bring labour on, but it softens your cervix so that when labour does start, it's usually quicker. But you have to start taking it early (from around 34 weeks) for it to work. You can either buy it as a tea (which apparently tastes awful!) or as capsules which you take 3 times a day. I went with the capsules! Took them with both my babies religiously from 34 weeks and both my labours were pretty quick (6.5 hours and 4.5 hours). So I would recommend trying it! You can buy the capsules in Holland & Barrett. But make sure you get 'Raspeberry Leaf' and not just 'Raspberry' as they're not the same thing.

*Bellini * - Ooh, 15th April will be here before you know it! I can't wait to hear all about it.

*Lisa16* - It's lovely to hear from you.

*stephyandmatt* - Glad to hear the jabs are going okay! It took me a couple of days to get back into the swing of doing them each time but you soon get used to it again! Although I did find that the skin on my tummy seemed to get harder each time - I think it was protesting!!

*Cassie 76* - Welcome  Ms Tozer is lovely. I really hope the ICSI works for you.

*jools70* - How exciting! I hope the scan goes well on Monday! You could be PUPO by next weekend!!

*AFM:* I'm getting very twitchy and really want to test! OTD is 9th April but my friends are coming round the evening before and we're going to do a test then, and then I'll still do the official test the next morning. But I have a very good feeling! The last couple of days I've had really bad nausea which feels exactly like my morning sickness with my own babies. It's a bit earlier than I had it with my own, but it still feels identical. I've also got a funny taste in my mouth and am finding it hard to find foods that I fancy. I've been living on ginger beer and crackers which was all I could stomach with my previous morning sickness. I might be looking too far into it all, but it all feels really familiar. I just hope I'm right!!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey mandy im glad to hear things r goin well for u hun im sendin loads of          ur ways and    that u and ur friend get the result u want but it does sound good at the mo tho  


hope evryone else is doin ok xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all, happy easter.
steph not too long at least u got a date 

mandy, someone else on aanother forum has same test date as u, tested yesterday and got her bfp, tested again today and darker, she had 1 embie put back, no sickss tho.  so its sounding really positive. i got my BFP last year on the 8th of april, OTD was 9th. so i have a good feeling for you.

hows everyone else doing? i just want this month and may to go fast, i know i need to contact them on cd1 of af in may but thats not untill 3rd week of it so still ages away, just so wished i could try again sooner.

lisa
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

mandy thanks for info hun i had heard of raspberry tea but thought it was to bring on labour!!  
as for the tablets does it affect the baby? are they just called raspberrry leaf tablets? 
goodluck with testing xx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi everyone. just want to wish every one good luck lais may these 2w worth waiting for u lots of baby dust for u   
jools good luck for scan and EC galad to know about previous scan.
steph good luck for baseline scan
zoie wishing u a safe and smooth induction 
mandy hope u get a big positve    

take care all


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Thanks. I feel really positive about this cycle. I just really hope it is the one!! I really hope your next cycle comes round quickly for you and that it is the one you've been waiting for!

*zoie* - Raspberry leaf doesn't start labour, though a lot of people think it does. There's a really good article on it here: http://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/pregnancy/raspberry-leaf.shtml In Holland & Barrett it's just called 'Rapberry Leaf Capsules' but it's really important to make sure they're Raspberry Leaf and not just Raspberry cos they sell that aswell! I nearly bought the wrong one the first time! It doesn't work for everyone, but I took it both times and both my labours were pretty quick so I'll definitely take it again!

Mandy xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks mandy have looked it up and yeah it says good for softening the cervix and shortening 2nd stage labour also reduces bleeding after birth so deff gonna try it! thanks xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, EC tomorrow Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......
All looking good, three good size follies on the left, and 4 good on the right, lets hope they produce lots of lovely eggs.
Took two trigger injections yesterday at 7:30, so I will be ready to hatch tomorrow at 8:00am.

Hope everyone is well, I will let you know how I get on.  Must dash as I'm on the work PC.......

Sending everyone hugs and a sprinkle of fairy dust


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good Easter weekend.

*jools70 * - Good luck for ec! Sounds really promising, hope you get lots of lovely eggies!

*AFM:* I can't wait to test on Thursday!!! I'm feeling really impatient. The nausea isn't as bad any more and it comes and goes so is more manageable, but still there. Also have a very strong sense of smell! I feel really positive that it has worked but still very nervous about testing ... I've told my friend that I feel really positive and I don't want to let her down!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it takes to do ET?  Wanted to know if I need a 1/2 day or can I do it all within an hour ?
Any info appreciated.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

ET is an in and out job but honestly you won't feel like working and you really should rest for at least the rest of the day, if not a couple of days after.

I really wouldn't expect to have it done and walk back into work.

EC you NEED to take time off you and you will definately need to rest for a couple of days.  It is quite a big deal and you will feel rubbish afterwards.

xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Been off line for a bit, so had loadsa catching up to do

Zoie, 4th May   how exciting, Im well jealous of all your scans, aint had one since 20 weeks, so have no idea whats going on in this belly of mine, I know that it has a good kick and punch on it     cant wait now.  Also i started the raspberry leaf capsules last week so hoping that they do the job.

Bellini  Congratulations, all the best.  I know what your saying bout not quite believing it, it took me til we were bout 30 wks to start enjoying it as i was so worried.  still am but just a bit less  

Suzia good luck with the scan hun,  

Firebolt- when is test day ?  good luck 

to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini said:


> ET is an in and out job but honestly you won't feel like working and you really should rest for at least the rest of the day, if not a couple of days after.
> I really wouldn't expect to have it done and walk back into work.
> EC you NEED to take time off you and you will definately need to rest for a couple of days. It is quite a big deal and you will feel rubbish afterwards.
> xxx


Thanks Bellini, unfortunately I do not have that luxury, I have to go back to work on Thursday my boss is out of the office and I cannot tell them why I need the time off. I will have to have ET done during the day and go back to work. Fingers crossed all will be ok.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Is Thursday egg collection or egg transfer?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Peeps 

everyone ok sorry no personals bit peed off at the mo non TX related


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini said:


> Is Thursday egg collection or egg transfer?


tomorrow EC I'm assuming ET will be Friday?

Kitten 80 - Hope you are ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools, even i would reccomend doing ET and then going home and putting ur feet up for 2 or 3 days, its not painful but u want them embies t implant, u aint been through all this for nothing. even after EC u will need a couple of days to rest and get over that, even if it goes smooth u wont be up for work the next day. u do get very bolated after and uncomfy. i know everyone is different but its what everyone says. good luck tomorrow. r u havng a 2dt?

mandy, i would be shockde if ur not having twin, ur friend will be so happy, just wished i had someone like that. god i want to start this cycle..... i now i cant but wishedi could i feel so normal np at all.

bellini whens ur scan

jess, fara, zoie, kitten,  star, steph, sezy, cassie, tatti ^hugme sorry if i missed anyone.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

jools70 said:


> Bellini said:
> 
> 
> > Is Thursday egg collection or egg transfer?
> ...


If your EC is Thursday then you won't have a transfer for around 3 or even 5 days (you're doing IVF/ICSI right?).

Yes, they do work on the weekend!

I would def call Barts and ask but my honest opinion is that during EC you will be put under and when you come round you do feel woosy and there is some pain (it really hurts to wee) and you may get some blood in your urine. Sorry, but if I were you I'd take some sick days.

After ET you feel "ok" but you are bloated and tender. I don't know what work you do, but unless you are close to home and just sitting at a desk I wouldn't recommend going back to work straight away.

xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini / Jesse4ever - Thank you both, I have EC on Wednesday (tomorrow) I thought I would have ET the day after fertilisation, I am new to all this so thank you both for your advice. 
I have the day booked off tomorrow but must go to work on Thursday I have an easy desk job and I could get a taxi to and from work so will probably do that.
I really do hope that ET will be at the weekend as you mention that would be fantastic and then no problems for me with work.  
And yes I am on the IVF/ICSI treatment.

thanks again my lovelies xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellini its just DH f***ed up again with money now not going on holiday  

Jools good luck for EC


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that kitten 80................


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

ahhhh pooooo MrKitten   That's rubbish.

If it helps we aren't having a holiday either.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

This would have been our first since wedding 5 years ago


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how r u all??

kitten huni that is not very good mr kitten now in bad books   , but keep ur chin up xx

mandy i bet ur eager to test i would b, and for wot u r doin for ur friend i dont fink for one minute she would feel let down good luck for thursday xx

jools u r very brave, to b goin bac to work even if its the day after ec, but then im a whimp and feel every pain and some i fink are in my head lol xx

star huni hows u?  i hope ur restin and feelin much better xx

bellini hope ur gettin on ok and that ur lil embies r nice and snug in there xx

and hey to everyone else i have missed xx

atm me and dp have been a bit rocky lately and its all ova a holiday   
he said we could go away but then changed his mind cz he dont like flyin and then we was gonna book something last night but we were to late the holiday had gona and now he wont book anything, i have said we could go use the villa in spain but its like talkin to a brick wall   so fingers crossed he comes home and books it. we r goin to barts 2morrow and gettin a letter for the flight and that just incase. if we do go it will b on sat that we fly (god i hope we do) or dp will b in my bad books    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't like mine atm   and I am not giving in


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i feel ur frustration mine is a pain at the mo lol dont give in hun im not gonna i will wear mine down    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

told him no more footy as that costs if I can't have anything which I don't anyway haven't had a pamper for about 2 years and that was half hour massarge   then why should he have pleasures when all our finances is all his fault


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - Et is pretty quick. The procedure takes about 10 minutes. You'll probably be at the hospital for less than an hour. But I wouldn't advise going in to work afterwards. Both times, I have felt totally exhausted after et. I think it's just the whole build up to it all. Both times I've gone home and had a little nap and then just taken it easy the rest of the day. But if you have to go in to work afterwards, you will be able to do so. But I would advise taking it as easy as possible. The last thing you want is to get a bfn and blame yourself. The advise the nurse gave me both times is if you're unsure, don't do it. You don't want to end up with anything to blame. If ec is Wednesday, then et will either be Friday, Saturday or Sunday, but they won't be able to tell you for definite until on the day, so you just have to be available all 3 days. In the majority of cases, they do a 3-day transfer which would be Saturday for you.

Sorry, but if ec is Wednesday I really don't think you will be up to working on Thursday. My friend was totally wiped out for 48 hours after ec. They do sedate you and it takes a long time for that to leave your system. If you go to work Thursday, I would advise being prepared for a very spaced out day!!

*jess4zak* - OTD is Friday but we are testing Thursday evening.

*Kitten 80* - *hugs*

*stephyandmatt* - *hugs* Hope down-regging is going okay?

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - a Spaced Out Day in work doesn't sound too bad !! LOL 
I understand what everyone is saying, I just can't afford to bring attention to myself and I have already had a lot of time off work due to some other issues.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that I'll be ok Thursday.  Here's hoping for ET on the weekend. 

Good luck with the testing on Thursday   

Kitten 80 / Stephy - Come on you two be nice to your men


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - Well, as long as you're prepared for a fuzzy day at work, I'm sure you'll be okay. It won't do any harm, just might be hard on you that's all. It's after et that you really want to rest, and that definitely won't be on Thursday. Earliest they'll do it is Friday, but most likely Saturday. I put the wrong days in my previous post. Et is usually 3-day or 5-day, which for you would be Saturday or Monday. But it is possible to do 2-day or 4-day, so be prepared for Friday & Sunday aswell, just in case. But 3-day is the most common. They will call you daily to update you on fertilisation and will give you their best guess at transfer day. But they do like to be last minute! I've had both 2-day and 3-day transfers and both times I've had very little notice.

Good luck with ec tomorrow!! Make sure you take it easy afterwards and get lots of sleep so that you don't feel too bad for work on Thursday.

I'll be thinking of you x

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - Thank you so much   I don't know if it's all the injections etc but I have to admit I felt like crying when I read your message x  Everyone on the site is so thoughtful.  Thank you for helping me through a difficult time.  I would love to take the whole time off and just relax, unfortunately life doesn't always work out that way.  Work should be fine as I only have to sit at the desk and it's only 30 mins from home.

My DP just told me they didn't have a good selection of magazine when he attended the last time so he has his iphone at the ready for when he has to do his bit, that made me laugh....sorry to be crude lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I hope   you all had a nice easter. 

I think you all need lots of hugs.        

Jools I hope everything goes OK for you tomorrow.  

Mandy good luck with the testing.  

Kitten 80 & stephyandmatt lets hope   you get your holidays after all.  I would make life difficult   for them until they give in! 

I hope   everyone else is OK. 

lots of baby dust for you all.        

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools, if ur nt going to blastos and u have more then 2 embies u will do a 3 day transfer so saturday all being good. thursday nthing stopping u working, but please pleae drink lots and lots of water at least 2 litres a day. u will feel very bloated and full, with cramps so take some paracetamol. but if u really dont feel well, dont go in. i had my sister wedding 2 days after and i had such bad pains form constipation tmi i know. u will start crione gel tomorrow night and that in itself can have some side effets. dont fix ur mind on working thursday, as i really dont think u wil be up for it.

kitten sorry about ur DH not wanting to go on hols, cant u go in the country, cornwall or wales

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa  

How are you doing?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well? 

*Mandy* - you must let us know result Thursday evening!!

*Bellini* - When is your scan?

*Kitten and Stephy* - sorry to hear about your holiday disasters. If it is any consolation we are probably only getting to do a Sun £9.50 break in September again (same as last year!). Hubby in and out of work as in building game so trying not to mkae any plans that incur financial costs! Not heard from Star for a bit - maybe she is just keeping a low profile like me - bit difficult to contribute much when you are between tx!

I finally heard back from Barts on Thursday (after a week of e-mails and phone calls) and then it was only because I e-mailed a complaint Wednesday night. Got letter from my appointment with request to GP for bloods and also nurse Leona told me to call her on Day 1 of next period to book aqua scan. Its a shame that you have to pester them so much as they are so nice, still......

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa do you know when ur next cycle will be yet or are u till waiting?

jesse4ever
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Jesse

Was told June / July - 4-5 month wait at present time and I was put back on list on 23rd Feb after my follow up appointment.xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies.

I had some spotting last night so I am staying home. I've emailed Barts. My GP said to stay in bed today but take advice from Barts.

I feel terrible with this cold anyway and this on top of it is just making things a thousand times worse.

At the moment it's pale red/pink spotting but I am honestly s'tting myself  

My scan isn't till the 15th April - over a week away.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all

Bellini hon rest up I hope your ok  

Jools I would advise you take time to recover I was in a bit of pain when I had ec and it was like it for a week so you might consider that hon  

Lisa my hol is the 9.50   but its ok we are going now it wasn't the hol money it was the spending money he was panicing that we wouldn't have enought and we would have to get more which would dip into IVF money but I said we might not start straight away   its been 5 months  since last but I might have to wait for next AF arter follow up in may, well done on getting your appointment  

Mandy I hope you get your BFP tomorrow  

Star you ok my love  

Stephy you ok sweete 

Everyone eles ok


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini * - *hugs* Try not to worry. I had bleeding at about the same stage with my son and it continued into a healthy pregnancy and baby. Mine was bright red and pink spotting that lasted a couple of days and then stopped. I actually thought it was my period starting cos I didn't know I was pregnant! It was only when the bleeding stopped that I did an hpt and discovered I was pregnant! So try not to worry. Bleeding is also very common with IVF. Just rest up and I'm sure it will pass.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten what appointment?? glad ur going now, something to break up the time between now and ur barts appointment  even if u go and just go to the beach and spend nothing its still a break away

belini hope everything is ok just rest up its all u can do, if ur really worried ask the doctor for  ablood test, 48 hours apart to see if the hcg is going up.


mandy good luck for tonight, i think its tonight might be tomorrow 

lisa16, we might be cycling together then, i am starting in june, (got it in writting) 

have a good day all
lisa
xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks hunny xxx

It seems to have stopped - I've done nothing today apart from sleep and watch telly.

The EPU wouldn't scan me as they said it's too early.

So I'm just praying.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess I have a barts appiontment on 12th follow up that would be 5 months since OTD


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, my follow up would hve been in july which was  4 months from my last cycle, they told me i would have to then go on the waiting list of 4 to 5 months, even tho i had already waited 4 months. what takes the **** also is if u pay for ur treatment u have to wait on the waiting list from having ur consultation too.

i really hope u dont have to wait as that would be bad.

belini glad its stopped hun, hopefully its nothing, and yes only thing epu would do is check if cervix is closed they dont can b4 6 weeks.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

evening guys how r u all??

well it now looks like i wont b goin to spain cz dp wants to go to scotland    i cant say im a fan to b honest i would much rather spain, but the up side i can take me dogs and me parrot    so now all we got to do is book a log cabin xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bloody hope not that would be september


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini* - When did you ovulate? I'm just trying to work out how far along you are. If you are anxious and can afford it, you can have an early scan at a Spire hospital. We had one at 5w4d and they could see really clearly what was going on as they have really sensitive equipment that can see even the tiniest embryos. But it cost us about £80. We are actually going to pay for another one this time if it's a bfp, just for the peace of mind! Of course, you won't see a heartbeat if you're less than 6 weeks but they can still check to see if everything is where it should be and that the lining is thick enough etc.

*jesse4ever * - It's tomorrow evening that we are testing! My friend's are coming round for dinner. I'm getting very nervous now!! I was feeling really confident but tha is starting to waiver now that we're so close :-/

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will be alright hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I'm glad that the holiday business has been sorted out finally! 

Mandy from your recent posts I think you should still remain positive    as it sounds good. 
I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.     

Bellini I hope   everything will be OK, and am feeling positive for you.   I hope    you're keeping your feet up and letting your DP wait on you hand and foot.  

To all the other ladies I hope and pray    that you're all well and trying to keep positive.  

Lots of fairy dust to you all.        

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi cassie hows you hon


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I think I'm 5+2 ish

I am resting - I haven't moved all day!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten 80  

Having a better day today thanks. 

Still having teary days as to be expected I suppose. 

Trying to look forward to what Miss Tozer says in June, hopefully   she'll give me something to maintain a pregnancy for next time.  

I'm only buying soft drinks which don't contain aspartame and caffeine to see if that makes a difference as I didn't realise most of the branded drinks contain one or both of them!  I've found that sainsbury's do their own without them in as well as asda.

I know the wait is awful for us both.  When I last saw Francesca she put me on the ICSI waiting list straight away which means my next cycle should be in July or August. I don't see why you can't ask one of the nurses to do the same for you. Saying that the first time I had a follow up appointment it was months and after a lap I then  had to nag via email to get a start date through for our 2nd go, which was more or less exactly a year after our first! 

I hope   you get one through soon.   You never know we may even end up as cycle buddies! 

Please try and keep positive.      

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini * - If you haven't had any more spotting then I'm sure everything is fine  Like I said before, spotting is really common in early oregnancy, and even more common with IVF pregnancies. Just gives you a good excuse to put your feet up ;-)

*Cassie 76* - Thanks, but I am getting more and more nervous by the second!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

I think what you're doing is absolutely brilliant, and admire you very much for doing it. 

I think you should put on a soppy movie and have some chocies to take your mind off things. 

The 2ww is almost done and I think you will make your friends day.  

I hope and pray   that it's the BFP.   

Lots of babydust to you all.         

and of course lots of hugs!              

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cassie 76* - Awww, thank you. You made me cry  I have been so tearful tonight. I stupidly watched the Great Ormond Street programme which I recorded last night and was balling by the end of it!

I really hope 2010 is the year for all of us 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

I was very tearful on and off throughout my 2ww and got a positive,  the signs are looking good to me. 

I haven't watched that yet I recorded it too! (Obviously! ) 

I'm sure this is our year too!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

*Mandy* - Good luck with tonight's test - fingers crossed 

*Bellini * - Hope you are feeling better and all settles down. Could it have been implantation bleed maybe, if they are nestling in even further? Can't remember when it can possibly last from and till

*Steph* - Never thought about a cruise? Or or boats out of the question too?!! Not my cup of tea but an altrnative to flying maybe?

*Kitten* - Bring on the £9.50 hols!!! Do one every year but usually with a nice foreign holiday too. However, this and last year will be only £9.50 as DH son is 18 this year and saving for that, as well as trying to pay off bills and do work to the house!

*Jesse (Lisa)* - what did you get in writing? Did they notify you of your treatment start date, or was it when to call them on Day 1?

Hope everyone else is well?
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning ladies, lots of good news and positive talk here this morning, which is great . I am sat on the train on my way to Barts where my day1 baseline scan is to be done! I have finally realised that i am nervous as hell sitting here and feeling just a little sick! Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck for ur scan pepperminty  xx

morning everyone xx

lisa where u goin for ur hol?  i fink me and dp r now goin to loch ness scotland in eighter a log cabin or cottage and will b takin me little doggies and parrot along for the ride to    
but i will get my hot holiday later in the year   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all 

Lisa I am 30 around the same time so that going to cost as well it all comes at once  

Good luck Mandy  

everyone good

Cassie I will moan and moan that normally gets my way  

Pepermint you will be fine I hated it b4 I went so nervouse but thats probably because I still had AF not nise ar  

Stephy take me with you


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten u should come to    we should b  leavin sat mornin at bout 7am if matt finally books something today.  where u goin for ur hols??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

St Ives Cornwal I love it in Cornwal the ye old fat willy shop surfing


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

steph i love scotland i stay in a log cabin was just so romantic 

kitten my fav place is st ives i just love cornwall, would even move there

mandy good luck for tonight.

AFM, not a good day today, this time last year was one of the most happiest days of our lives, i got my BFP, i found out i was having jesse. i was shocked a i didnt think it had worked but i just couldnt stop smiling with happyness. nothing would have upset me this time last year. today all i have done is cry, i shoudl have a 3 month old baby and i dont, i am empty and heartbroken 


lisa (jesse4ever)


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning ladies, waiting for my telephone call this morning to see how many of my eggs are ready for ET.  I had 7 after EC yesterday so that is great.
I'm back in work and feel fine, felt sick yesterday afternoon, it soon passed after DP ordered chinese and I had a big plateful lol.

Hope you are all well will have a read through the messages later xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

jesse hun    for u xx

jools glad t here ur feelin ok, but still take it easy and good luck for that phne call xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesse - sorry you are not having a good day sending you lots of    xxx

Stephy - thanks hun x

Pepperminty - good luck for today x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Fantastic news ladies, out of 7 eggs 6 fertilised and they are all good, at the moment I have been booked in for 10am Saturday but if there are two grade 1 they will take them onto 8 cell and I will have ET on Monday.
Sat they say will be a 40/45% chance of bfp, and Mon would be a 60/65% chance of bfp.  So we shall have to wait and see.
My DP and I are over the moon.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess   its so hard at time specialy today for you   

Jools I thought after day 5 they would be Blast's not 8 cell as day 2 is 4 cell so saturday would be 8 cell sunday would be blast monday hatching thats what they told me any ways


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten 80 yes sorry Mon they will be blasts, sorry I was so excited at the news I was getting it all out wrong.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats ok   just thought I was going mad   well done you   they have a safe transfer back


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know we just got back from our first scan at Bart's today.  Baby is 9mm long and strong heartbeat.  We are very excited and can't wait until 2nd of Dec, EDD.

Suzi


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Suzia congratulations  stephandmatt dh and i stayed at a place called loch melfort nr oban a few years ago it was fab. Not sure if they do pets though. AFM i am sat nr st paul's cath. Drinking tea . Scan good. 8mm 5 small each side, start on 450 menopur tonight. Back next wednesday for scan  woo hoo finally there  now just waiting for dh to arrive so we can sight see for a couple of hours before heading home  XXX love, hugs, and pma to all


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Suzi   

Pepperminty - I'm up there at 10.40 on weds, so might see you!  

Jools - How exciting. You must be really chuffed!

Jesse - Keep ya chin up. I hope your taking care of yourself today  

Kitten & Stephy - Hope ya enjoy ya hols. We're off to egypt next month. I've always wanted to see the pyramids, so getting excited now!

I'm on day 3 of stims today, so i'm gonna be spending most of next week in London - hey ho - might have to do some shopping  

Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Suzie  

Pepermint thats great  

Chell grow follies grow


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

suzia - Fantastic news - how lovely you must be so excited x  

Chellebelle - better get the plastic at the ready for your spending spree....hee hee lol Hope all goes well next week.

Pepperminty - Isnt it lovely out, you enjoy yourself today and good luck for next Wed


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is so quiert on ff today   Im so lonley   come out come out where ever you are.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Kitten - I'm here   don't feel lonely xx
what are you up to ?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing just surfing FF I am at work but sod all to do everyone has gone awol probably in the sun  , what you up to?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

unfortunately I have work to do but cannot stop thinking about my eggs and how they are doing!  ha ha lol..........divide divide you lovely little eggies! ha ha
It's such a beautiful day I would love to have a nice glass of vino this evening on our balcony, do you think that would be ok prior to ET?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I wouldn't but thats because I am not drinking now at all my body is a temple .

I did nothing but worry about my egg when it was there with out me poor little mite


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

suzia  fab fab fab news hun xx

kitten dont b sad ur never alone on here xx

jools how u doin? 

chelle hope u enjoyin the sights of london hun xx

hey everyone else, well im now day 8 of dr and although i have headaches im fine at the mo.  and also it looks like we will now b goin to the lake district. lol dp has been a nightmare of where to  book. but this log cabin is set on a lake and has its wn hot tub and boat so i feel the captin in me comin out lol xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds nice Stephy romantic.
Hope you head aches are not that bad drink plenty of water and milk hon  , I remember only to well about those head aches ,where do you think Star is  .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i fink she is just takin a break from it all to sort herself out which she needs 
and gettin ready for her holiday to


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools well don on et and glad they littles are fertalised and deviding, good luck with ET on saturday.

kitten i am here just not ina  mood to talk to much today sorry.

good luck mandy for tonight

hello everyone else  

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats ok Jess   I understand

Stephy I didn't feel like talking after my BFN  so I kinda no what she is doing bless her, I do feel like whoppy poop atm bloody cold


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Honest I'm not an alcoholic, I just feel like celebrating !! HA HA........
Especially when the sun is out as well.

I'm good Steph - Glad to hear you are going on your hols after all, the cabin sounds lovely.  I had the headaches, but day 10 they went !  Yipee.....only to be replaced with Stomach Cramps now hey ho, they things us ladies go through.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no and what do they do a 5 knuckle shuffle


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i have been really naughty for some reason i just dont seem to want to drink, i no i have to but normally i would only drink like a halk a little bottle in a day so im findin it really hard to get past that and drink 2lits its not good i know, i will keep tryin   xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening ladies  

Is anyone there? 

Just a silly question I know but I'm not sure which protocol I've been on for each of my treatments so far!  Both my treatments had buserelin then with gonal f and then trigger injection. Will somebody put my mind at rest please!  

I hope you're all doing well.  

I'm wondering what Mandy's result is I can't wait for her to tell us I hope   it's a BFP. 

Jools sounds great and am pleased for you. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

BFP!!

We are all so happy and excited!!

Will catch up properly later. But thanks for all your well wishes, they mean a lot.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

That's fantastic news I'm so pleased for you all.  

I knew it'd work! 

I hope   you're going to keep your feet up as you well deserve.  

Keep us posted and keep well. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy both you and ur friend must be frilled, bring on the twins 

lisa
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xxx 

mandy and suzia weldone ladies!!!   wishing you all the best for the next 8 months xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

great news mandy u and ur friend must b ova the moon    . 

mornin  all, wot another lovely day are any of u gonna b out enjoyin it or are u all at work??  well enjoy wot ever u do xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done mandy I new it I bloomin new it  

Cassie sounds like Long Pro my love  

Everyone ok

I have chest infection don't you just love them


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

Kitten sounds like that's another excuse to have your DP waiting on you hand and foot! 
I hope   you're feeling better soon.  other than your infection how are you in yourself?

Typical for it to be long one! Do you think they'll change it to short proto next time? ( I bet they don't!)

It's great news about Mandy isn't it! 

I hope everyone else is OK today. 

I left it late yesterday as I had another teary one and am feeling the same today at mo,  Sorry for not really joining in the banter.

Take care all.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie sorry your    

I am very happy in myself just this infection brings you down  a bit hurts when I coff 

I don't no weather I will be on long or short I no they said they will change my treatment for next as they were not happy with the way I responded.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

You just take it easy.  Are you on antibio's?  If you are they'll work quickly and you should start to feel better tomorrow evening. 
sending you lots of hugs.      

I saw you have your office appointment in may, Mine is in June.  Doesn't the wait make you mad?  

Lets hope    when we next are on tx it works for us both.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - that is fantastic news so pleased for you and your friend, you're a wonderful person!! 

Cassie - I had the same injections etc as you as I was on the Short

AFM well I am feeling a little unwell today, stomach cramps and nausea.
Embryologis just called to say they will call me betweek 8-9:30 tomorrow to let me know if they are taking the eggies to Blastocyst she just said that is around 120 cells, don't they grow fast! If they are not good enough I shall go in as planned at 10am for ET.
Anyone else feel a little crappy two days after EC?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Jools  

I had stomach pains for a few days after EC.  You still need to drink plenty.
Drinking will help with the nausea try lemonade.
Keep taking paracetamol, that'll help and maybe put a hotwater bottle around your tum as this can help too.

I hope   you get on OK if it's tomorrow or the next day.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jools wow they do do grow quick well by the time they put emby back it will be a fetus   Garented a BFP whoo hoo

Cassie no I am not on antibi hon I am a strong woman  , yes the wait is driving me nuts arrrrrrr   but it will soon be here and I will be PG b4 the year is gone


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

That's what I like to hear! I hope  and I'm sure you'll get a BFP   and lets hope   I get one too and this time for keeps! 

When I'm next in work I'll have to ask my friend to bring her statue in I think it's a Buddha (can't remember  ) and when you touch the big belly you become pg. It worked for me in Feb so I'll touch it and send good vibes for all of us too. She said before me everyone who touched the statue became pg!
Let's hope   it works this time round! 

I'm thinking of trying reflexology what do you think?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jools, best thing I have found for Nausea is Canada Dry-Ginger Ale, you find it next to the tonic water and such, it's non-alcohol, ginger is very good for nausea, I've lived on it for the past few weeks, so try that.  It is very normal to still feel some pain a couple of days later, Ms. Tozer told us the bloating will be at it's worst on day 4 then it should get better.  Good luck for everything.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi girls.

kitten hope u feel better soon, infection are not nice at the best of times.


jools, we did tell you u will feel unwell, you was lucky u had a good day yesterday but please drink lots of water, i hope it passes soon. and go embies sounds like they are going well 

casie sending u massive    hopefully tomorrow u will feel a little brighter.

Does anyone chart or do OPK still i ahve been doing both but dont really understand it too well. my opks well i have had nothing as dark or even close to control line but now getting a lot lighter now i am on cd13 of a normal 28 day cycle. so i ahve had 2 a fair bit ligher then the conrol line, today was lighter then that.

my temps took a big drop yesterday by a big rise today so i am guessing that ment i ovulated yesterday if i did but no + opk.

any suggestions??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa (Jesse)  

I thought when the temp rises that's your best days I'm not sure about those OPK's as I haven't used one. 
Normally days 14,15,16 are best for ttc. Your temp rising is a good sign I would from today if it was me and everyday until after day 16. Not everyone ovulates on those days some are earlier and others later. I try all days and still get nowhere!   

If I was you I would enjoy! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations Mandy - At LAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie what did you say to the buddha when you toched it as I am a buddhist and have a house full of them and mantras book of dalli larma  

Thanks Jess I am not likeing this infection I must admit


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Afternoon all

Hows everyone?

Congrats Mandy, you must all be so chuffed!  

Having a bit of pain in my ovaries today, not used to it this early (day 4 of stims)  

Chelle
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

I do hope   that I haven't caused any offence to you. 

I touch the Buddha on the tum and rub my tum too and pray  that it'll happen.  

This has happened to a few of my friends friends, If it works then I'm up for trying it again.  

Is there anything you should say when touching a Buddha's tum?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Kitten

I saw some gorgeous Buddha's on the internet. They are made from all different gemstones. I have a collection of Buddhas at home. I find them really beautiful and calming.

I carry around an orange carnelian (I think it's carnelian- it's the fertility gemstone). I have it on a little piece of shoelace with 2 japanese coins (with the holes in) with a red ribbon for luck.

When I wear jeans/trousers with pockets I like to put it in my pocket to be close to my ovaries.

I have rubbed it a lot since my ET.

If anyone else is interested in gemstones - here some info:

*Carnelian 
A high energy stone and one of abundance, it restores vitality and motivations and stimulates creativity and motivates for success in business. A useful stone to smooth out group or family discord. It increases fertility, heals lower back problems, Rheumatism, Arthritis and lifts depression.

Chrysoprase 
Promotes love and truth and hope, it draws out talents and stimulates creativity. Chrysoprase encourages fidelity in business and personal relationships, brings a sense of security and trust. It is excellent for relaxation and peaceful sleep; it enhances fertility  and reverses infertility caused by infection.

Jade 
A symbol of purity and serenity. It keeps the wearer from harm and brings harmony. It is believed to bring good luck and attract friendship. It soothes the mind and releases negative thoughts. It brings insightful dreams if placed on the forehead. It aids emotional release especially irritability. Treats the kidneys, removes toxins heals stitches and assists in fertility and childbirth.

Jasper 
Supports in times of stress, bringing tranquility and wholeness, it encourages honesty with yourself and quick thinking, it brings courage to get to grips with problems assertively. Jasper promotes organisational abilities, it prolongs sexual pleasure and supports during prolonged illness

Rose Quartz 
Unconditional love and peace, a crystal for the heart it brings inner love and calm. Great for attracting love and relationships and is excellent for use in a trauma or crisis, it increases fertility  and aids chest and lung problems.*

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie no you haven't affended me at all   in fact when I first started to follw the path I did the same thing by putting hand above it welcoming it into my home and felt the heat then rubbed its belly 3 times clock wise saying please bring me luck wealth and happiness and 2 weeks running I won money, but thats not in any off the buddha's teachings   its a myth but it worked lol.

Bellini thanks hon will have a look as I am big on stones I have resently brought a smoky quartz to get rid off past problems so I can move forward and the energy it has wow.

Ladies something to make you  

To Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity:

    1. At Lunch Time, Sit In Your Parked Car With Sunglasses on and point a Hair Dryer At Passing cars.  See If They Slow Down.

    2.  Page Yourself Over The Intercom.  Don't DisguiseYour Voice!

    3.  Every Time Someone Asks You To Do Something,  ask If They Want Fries with that.

    4.  Put Decaf In The Coffee Maker For 3 Weeks .  Once Everyone has Gotten Over Their Caffeine Addictions, Switch to Espresso.

    5. On all your cheque stubs, write  ' For Marijuana'

    6. Skip down the street Rather Than Walk and see how many looks you get.

    7. Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face.

    8. Specify That Your Drive-through Order Is 'To Go'.

    9.  Sing Along At The Opera.

    10.  Five Days In Advance, Tell Your Friends You Can't Attend Their Party Because You have a headache.

    11.  When The Money Comes Out The ATM, Scream 'I Won!  I Won!'

    12. When Leaving the Zoo, Start Running towards the Car Park, Yelling 'Run For Your Lives!  They're Loose!'

    And The Final Way To Keep A Healthy Level Of Insanity:
    13.    PICK UP A BOX OF C*NDOMS AT THE PHARMACY, GO TO THE COUNTER AND ASK WHERE THE FITTING ROOM IS


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh kitten that hsa made me laugh lol

i like the diet water lol

i have a budda here never rub its tum tho, so maybe i will start to do that 

i am waiting for my new headboard to come, and i have a feeling i will be waiting alot longer yet 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh have you had edward cullen at yours then?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening ladies  

Kitten you made me laugh. 

That has cheered me up a little.

My problem is my brother in laws wife!  She's so insensitive and will ask questions on why we m/c and will probably tell me what she would do if she were in my position, which she never will be as she blinked and had 2 kids.
They are due over my mother in laws tonight or tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to it. 

Can i have any suggestions on how to bop her    oh sorry that was not to bop her!  I want to get out of seeing her somehow and not sure how to do it.

Sorry for that rant but when someone's so perfect you just want to ewwww.

I hope   everyone's OK tonight.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tell her you court a ciber chest infection off your mate Kitten


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

I wish! 

Do you have any in family like that?  I normally bite my tongue but as I'm still raw over the m/c I don't think I'll be able to control myself! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

Just thought I would say hello.

I hope   everyone is alright today and smiling! 

Sorry for my rant yesterday but my sister in law does make me mad.   Thankfully I won't see her until later and that should be briefly, until tonight! (shame)  

Is anyone betting on the grand national? I've already done my betting thanks to one of my brothers.

Take care all. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Got a call this morning and was told that out of my six I had two grade 1's the others had fragmented and were not even good enough to freeze at the end, never mind.
I was at barts by 9:30 eager to have ET by 10am and everything went as planned.
So I now have two of my lovelies on board. 
Walked to tesco on the way back as it was such a lovely day feeling really pleased with myself smiling and being nice to everyone    

Hope everyone is well.
I'm  looking forward to hearing the others ET news. xx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Jools lots of    for you and your little passengers  sending you lots of


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Pepperminty - Thanks honey, how are you getting on ?

Cassie - I put my bet on the national when I got home I have a William Hills account lol !  Not that I like to bet very often you understand.  I hate going to the bookies, it still feels like a place "just for men"!
Good luck xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats on being PUPO hope the 2ww passes quickly. did u have 2 8 cells or differnt?

what is everyone else upto?

is it just me or is this month already going slow? roll on may 

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - Congrats on being PUPO!! Sorry you didn't have any to freeze, but as they say, it only takes one!

*jesse4ever* - Was lovely to discover you on BBW! How are you doing?

*Cassie 76* - Did you win anything on the Grand National?

*AFM:* Things are going well so far. I'm 4w4d today. This is the day when, last time, I had my first bleed. The bleeding continued on and off for another week until the m/c was confirmed at 5w4d. So am feeling a little sensitive today at every little twinge. But *fingers crossed* things feel okay. I have really sore boobs today so that's a good sign!

We got our scan date - 29th April. Very excited!!

Yesterday was my son Connor's 5th birthday. And today we treated him to a swimming party at the local leisure centre. He absolutely loved it! 14 kids in a pool! But it was great fun.

Hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely weather?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello mandy,


strange why i went into dec anc and then to see u there was a suprise. i have use bww for years but here for only a month or 2. i didnt even know this place excisted lol  for today   u have a really stick 1 or 2 there  good luck for the 29th that is ages away, they normally scan u at 6+3 i would email them and as them should it be 3 weeks after as you was told it would be 2 weeks after a + test. ur scan should be on the 23rd 

how is everyone else doing today??

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - I'm sure it will be fine this time around for you.  I will say a little   for you today.  sore boobs a good sign ! 

Jesse4ever - I had one 8 cell and one 10 cell put back, so that sounds pretty good to me.

AFM - stomach still feeling very bloated, now that I have stopped the injections that should pass.
The nuse gave me a sheet yesterday telling me to test on the 3rd May, I thought it was a 2WW, not three, do they have that wrong, as I had ET yesterday that would mean a test on the 24th  Anyone shed some light on this for me.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

Jools that does seem a little late but they no best 

Hope everyone is ok I feel like poo with this chest infection.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools if it was me i would test 2 weeks from yesterday i think they have there dates mixed up, they did it with my scan date too it is normally  14 days after ET, (you could email the nurses and as them, they seam to be making everything 3 weeks  mandy scan is 3 weeks after her + test too and that sould be 2 weeks) the bloatedness could last a few more days yet and then depends if they tae then u could get mild ohss. the 10 cell sounds the good one to me 

lisa
x


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

jesse4ever (lisa) - The nurse said that ohss did not apply to me, I am very bloated though and just about get tot the toilet when I have to go which is very weird for me.  Woke at 4am and 6am this morning having to go  
Had a call from the nurse earlier to say they got the dates mixed up and I should test on the 24th phew panic over  
How are you doing Lisa?

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools glad u got that sorted out 3 weeks is too long and barts are normally 2 weeks after ET. i was told i shouldnt get ohss too as i only had 9 eggs but got it mild. fingers crossed u dont, just drink lots 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

I survived the sister in law from hell! 

I hope   all of you are well and keeping positive.    

One of my horses came in 4th but I don't think I won anything. 

Jools and Mandy keep positive      

I'll keep having words with him upstairs for you!  

Lots of babydust to all.       

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congrats Jools on being PUPO - I hope the time passes quickly for you.

I wonder if Barts give us a longer testing time/ scan time as if you m/c then it doesn't show up on their metrics (sorry the old cynic in me!)?

AFM, well, yesterday I was a bit nauseus but today touchwood I feel fantastic. I had a few prunes following some advice and finally my stomach feels human again!  

Went down the seafront earlier with stepson. Had a lovely wander along and half an icecream (couldn't manage a whole one - most unlike me).

Love to you all. 

Bellini xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Bellini  

Glad you're feeling a little more human! 

Have you tried eating ginger biscuits as this can help apparently.

I hope   all keep snuggled in tight. 

I also hope   everyone else on their 2ww or newly pg keep all snuggled in tight. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you have just reminded me I have icecream yummmmmm


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

How are you feeling? 

Have some ice cream for me! 

Love n   Cassie x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im glad to c ur all doin well and i hope u have had fab weekends xx

as for me i wont b on here for a week as im off to the lake district in the mornin and i wont b takin me laptop but i will b finkin of u all and i will catch up next week xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a nice time Stephy  

Cassie I have rascerry Cart dor yummmmm and you may have a spoon full


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Stephyandmatt enjoy yourselves in the lake district, last time I went there I loved it. 

Kitten I hope   the ice cream was lovely!  I hope   you had an extra spoonful for me!  being on a diet isn't much fun!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mornin peeps

Cassie I did have a spoon full for you and 4 for me then DH said can I have some so I let him he only bloomin finished the tub   and he had 2 easter eggs b4 that what a greedy git  , moaned at me this morning because I was tossing and turning in my sleep I am ill for goodness sake.

How is everyone this morning ok I hope


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning all,

kitten are unot feeling any better yet

steph have  agood holiday 

hows veryone today i am so bored, nothing to do today  sun is not out its cloudy here today.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Hope   everyone's OK 

Kitten If i was you I'd get to GP and get some antibio's. 
I'd make your DH buy you another tub! 

I'm busy today getting ready to go to wales at the end of the week, visiting mum and dad as it's dads birthday, organising going out for my birthday tomorrow, clearing the garden of weeds, chucking out some toot. Somehow I don't think I've got time to do the last one as ther's so much of it! 

I'm sure you won't be bored for long Lisa, If you are there's plenty for you to do here!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry I will Cassie  

I will be ok hon Feels better then it was so no point bugging DR plus I hate antbi always make me ill


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies, hope you are all well (Kitten hope you are feeling better!) 

Well wasn't it a lovely spring weekend  Got loads of gardening done, bought a new tv for the kitchen (just waiting it to be connected!) and now just had another Hynotherapy session so feeling all warm, lovely and positive. My drug taking is going pretty well, no more bad headaches/illness etc just a truly lovely bruise where i jabbed bad on sat night d'oh other than that all plodding along nicely waiting for wednesday when i go to Barts again for 7day scan... Dh cant go with me due to work so i shall have anice day all alone in londinion 

Oh well best i get back to work.. boring....!

 to all


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope your all okidoke, just a quick mote to say congratulations to mandy      
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

have any of you got the zita west ivf visulzation cd?? i ant to get it but cant find anywhere that stock it.

i went to a chinese shop today and for an amazing £350 per month he said after 2 months i would fall pg naturally as he can unblock my tube that has been blocked for 20 years lol i cant afford £350 per month lol what does he think i am made of money?

how is everyone else doing?

pepperminty good luck with ur can hun, and oh yes i had some really nice black bruises lol

casey hope u have a good time in wales, fingers crossed it dont rain 

kitten any better hun? are u taking anything for ur infection?

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, sorry I didnt follow this new page so wasnt getting any notifications.

Just to update you, my journey now comes to an end as me and DP have split up!

I wish you all the best for your journeys and hope you all get your BFP's you all deserve, thanks for all your help and support when I needed it xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

How are ya'll diddling?

Star  - so sorry  

Had my day 7 scan - 18 follies between 10-12mm  

Back up there Weds morning for next scan - its a long old poke from narfolk!!!

Chelle
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh star i am so sorry hun    

Chellebelle  wow 18 already, i wished i had that many, good luck for wednesday, i dont evny u on that travel wedneday, then friday and then hopefully monday and then following thursday if a 3day transfer thats alot of traveling.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Its not too bad cos my best mate lives in tooting, so I've been staying at hers the night before. I'm gonna go down on weds morning and stay till Friday. Hopefully, that will take some of teh stress out of it

chelle
xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star
Will send you a pm on ******** later - hope you are okay 
Lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star
Have pm'd you on here instead
xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4ever-I used the Zita West CD and it is great, you can get it through her website, just search zita west and her site comes up.  I got it the next day.  Worth having as far as I am concerned.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

many thx suzia i will order it via her webite 

Chellebelle  oh i thought u was traveling from norfolk each time, i gue that helps, if they EC monday u will need to be there anytime form 7.30am.

how is everyone doing today

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Star I am so sorry to hear your news.

If you need to talk we're all here for you. xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Star - so sorry to hear your news   

ChelleBelle - I know what you mean about the travelling.. its a fair old hike from Norwich using buses/trains and tubes for me too.. I am going up again tomorrow for 7day scan, luckily managed to get a slightly (!) cheaper return ticket at just £41 this time 

Jesse really from 730am I need to be there..? Will defo need to travel the night b4 for the EC/ET if thats the case.. cant trust NationalExpress trains that much!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps



Peperminty The sun was lovely to look at however didn't go out coughing everywhere  

Jess4 can he really unblock tubes or is he after £350  , I am taking over the counter stuff for me infection.

Star so sorry hon PM me if you like via ******** or here   I hope it can be resolved

Chell wow that is a lot of follies

Lisa how's you

Lisa16 hi hon

Suzia you ok

Bellini you ok hon

Me well still alive just bloomin infection.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Star really sorry to hear your news.....I hope you are being strong x

Chellebelle - Great news on the 18, here is some   to help them keep growing.  I had to be there at 8am so they could book me in for EC, ET was a little later at 10am.  

Kitten / Pepperminty / Lisa / Lisa 16 / Bellini - Hope all you ladeis are well.

AFM - Well just playing the waiting game, keep having to get up in the middle of the night to go to the loo, maybe it's in preparation for whats to come  .  Been getting twinges on both sides, could these be implantation pains??  I do hope so.  Keep rubbing my tummy wishing and praying


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Hope everyone is well. 

Kitten at least you're taking something for it, lets hope   you're feeling better soon. 

Jools It's sounding positive to me!    

Everyone else keep your chins up. 

Lots of babydust for you all.          

Take care all. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jools does sound good hon 

Cassie you ok hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

Yep not too bad thanks had a small cry already today! and they say it's bad luck to cry on your birthday! 

I'm still feeling 21 though so that can't be bad! 

Is your over the counter helping with your infection?  I do hope so. 

Not long till may now.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Why the   hon  

Yes My over the counter is helping sort of   my nose seems to keep crusting up with blood in it ewww


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie happy birthday hun, anything plnned

kitten glad its helping, hope it goes real soon.

jools, fingers crossed hun 

chelle good luck tomorro hope follie are growing 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess 

I hate being ill   not nice when no one wants to come near you


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - get well soon  
Cassie - Happy Brithday honey - you not having a good day, tell the girls whats wrong, once shared it will make you feel all better    
Lisa - Thank you hun x - Hows you?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for all your support and wishes. 

I got teary while being waxed as I was talking about everything and anything but I think it may be PMT related! I feel a little teary this evening now I'm back and on my own! I have been surrounded by my nieces and nephews and realise how I'm missing out on being a mum. 

I'm sorry I haven't replied until now, but have been busy since this morning!

I got my sister in law to be (on my side) to do my waxing for me, so I could feel nice today and wear a skirt! 

I have been bowling and DH beat me on both games!   I thought he was supposed to let me win!  I had I went with obviously DH, Mum in law, sister in law (my side), 3 nieces and 3 nephews (both sides).

This evening we have all been for a Chinese at Riverbank in Chelmsford, we were the biggest group in the restaurant and if we weren't in there I think there would have been two other couples in there!  The food is lovely there though and I got embarrassed as everybody sang happy birthday as I was given a cake with candle on and a face made of fruit! 

I think I've been spoilt by everybody I got so much and it's meant alot being surrounded by family.

Oops You're probably all asleep now as I've bored you to tears! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cassie - Glad you had a nice day in the end. Keep that chin up     

How is everyone today hope all the EC and ET girls are all doing well.

AFM - Had a lovely nights sleep, no getting up for the loo    Just feel normal today, no cramps, no twinges nothing.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Jools hope your relaxing hon  

Everyone ok

I am starting to feel better whoo hoo


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Kitten - I went back to work on Monday, only had the weekend off after ET, I have a desk job so nothing too stressful.
I think if it's meant to be it will happen if I work or not, thats my way of thinking anyway, everyone has their own way of coping.
I think it would drive me even more mad   if I stayed at home.
how are you doing?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

Kitten I'm glad you're starting to feel better. 

Jools I think if I had a desk job I'd probably have gone back too. 
I still think you should be waited on hand and foot! 

I'll be going back to work on Monday and am dreading it as it'll be back to politics and red tape within the job! 

It'll be nice to work with the children again, well most of them anyway!

Take care all. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

my job isn't stress full 80% of the time but I am up down up down luging stock and dealing with customers and somtimes they are not nice so to save me from getting stressed or lifting somthing I take time off.

Cassie I am just don't make me laygh it sets me off


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - Yeah best taking the time off if you have to do things like that, and I think I would probably take all my frustrations out on one poor customer!! HA HA  

Cassie - Don't be silly, he gets waited on hand and foot but to be honest thats the way I like things, just normal  
Good luck for Monday


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

The only thing I would like is for my DH to do is clean up after him self not me just him self my flat would be so clean


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

That would be good if men cleared up after themselves!  mind you in our house we're as bad as each other! 

My poor mother in law is stuck with my father in law who doesn't put anything away or put rubbish in the bin even if he's just had a kit kat. I normally tell her to leave it and maybe if the place was untidy he would get the hint and help! Me and mother in law almost died of shock on the weekend as he got a duster and dusted the TV!

I agree about the work thing if you get stressed up walk away or take time off, although if you do have a really snotty customer I would relish the chance to take it out on them!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats exacly how my DH is and the only reason your FIL did that is because he couldn't see what he was watching  , myn dose do the washing sometimes but thats because his footy kit is in it


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a typical man!  Mine doesn't even know what button to press and he also makes hard work of ironing I could just bop him when he's like that!  

Take care and chin up. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I am ok hon its the norm    

Do you live anywhere near Brentwood?


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning ladies  i have just arrived in london and having a cup of tea before going for appointment  is it normal to feel really nervous for the 7day scan? Lol re the men and cleaning! Think we are all on a losing battle there. My dh says he likes the clean tidy style but agrees he doesn't know how to keep it that way.... Easy i say.... Pick up after yourself!  hope all are well on this cold grey day xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Kitten I live in Wickford, so it's not that far from you.  

Pepperminty I hope   you get on OK with scan.  let us know how you get on. 

Lets hope   the sun   comes out at some point today!

I've just spoken to my boss and she says I can have company all night when I go back on Monday.  If I want to go home I can at any point. She set me off again!  

I hate PMT I'm either ready to bop someone   or more commonly I cry  and this time it's all tears!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peperminty good luck honey

Cassie not that far then


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I don't live that far Kitten.  If you would ever want to meet up just let me know and as long as it's not after one of my night shifts then it should be OK.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool beans sounds good I was just about to invite you to me party will pm you details if you like


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

That would be lovely.  Would DH be allowed to come too?

You can PM me any time if you want a chat. 

That goes for everyone else If ever you need to chat, just shout and I'll reply as soon as I can.

You have all been so supportive since I joined, it's really helped. Thank you. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Yes most defanately DH can come my lovely   I will pm you


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Kitten you've cheered me up! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That quite alright honey I aim to please


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck for your scan pepperminty 
kitten glad ur feeling better
cassie glad u had a good birthday 
belini u have have ur scan soon? think its tomorrow good luck hun
mandy how r u getting on hun did u contack barts about ur scan date
jools how r u doing hun, when is OTD, and will u test early?

AFM i had a text off my son this morning........... i'm going to be a dad, i did'nt know how to tell you sorry................. u can imagin my reaction...... he is 20 and not very responsible............... turns out a prank his mate did.

went to the dentist today i am booked in to have this bloody tooth removed on monday, i will be sedated as its a hard big back tooth. so next ivf it wont get an infection causing me to get stressed.
lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

Kitten how are you feeling today?  Thanks for the info will let you know if we can make it soon. 

Jools how are you getting on? I hope   you're still being positive   Whens your OTD?

Everyone else how are we all?  I hope   everything's going alright with you all. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jess thats a horrible prank I hope you gave serious slapping for that  

Cassie your welcome would be lovely to meet you  

Bellini scan soon hon let us no  

everyone ok and diderling fine


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesse4ever - Hi hun my OTD is Saturday 24th April, I don't want to test early but you know how these things get to you.  Thing is I am in work all that week and don't want to get upset, I may do it Friday evening when I get home (23rd)  The London Marathon runs past the end of our road that weekend and we always go and have a fun day out, so I shall either be celebrating or commiserating with the family. 

What a horrible prank to play on you Lisa, I bet you were fuming!

Hi to everyone how you are all well xxxx
It's been a little quiet on here this week


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning all,

i guess its quite, not much happeing for many of us, and the ladies that are doing tx re quite lol.

jools, i hope ur celebrating hun, ok so that is when the marathon is, was wondering when it is lol.

kitten re u normal yet ( normal as in well lol, not mentally)

cassie when do u start tx

how is everyone else doing is it belini scan today

lisa#xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

Well.......drum roll..........

We saw one beautiful heartbeat. Little monkey is 6mm and we are approx 6+3

Can't quite believe it (apart from the sore basumas, nausea, can't fit into my work trousers without having them undone    )

I think this quite possibly is the happiest day of my life. (This even trumps our wedding).

After 3 years we never thought this would happen.

But you've gotta keep believing... keep strong and you will get there in the end 

Love and baby dust

Bellini xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

congratulations belini so happy for you 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok i am on my mob and this is the strangest sight ever lol. Bellini congratulations hon well happy for you.


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bellini - Thats wonderful news - congratulations xxx

Jesse - what a nasty prank, hope you have been able to calm down now!

Kitten - Mobile - I agree, although great to keep up, nightmare to use 

AFM - I had 7 day scan yesterday, i have 4 @11mm and 8 <10mm, need them all to get a mjor growth on and get to 18mm!!  So I have to go back again tomorrow for a scan, and again Monday for a scan, with possible EC being wed/thur next week!!!  I started the Cetrotide last night, and today feel really sick (is that normal?) and keeping the same dosage of menopur (300 whatevers!) 

luck & love to all 
xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini - That is fantastic news you nearly made me cry when you said there was a Beautiful Heartbeat.  It's so amazing.  So very very pleased for you, well done to the "Three" of you xx  

Pepperminty - By day 9 mine had nearly doubled in size, keep thinking   thoughts xx 

Lisa - Yeah the VLM is on 25th April, hope the weather is nice.  Are you well?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure what that is hon sorry  , my follies grew over night massive so don't panic hon


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Bellini, it is wonderful to see the heartbeat after so long isn't it.

Suzi


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Bellini that's lovely news. 

Pepperminty keep positive   as they will grow.

Jesse you're right it has been quiet on here lately, Have office appointment on June 23 so will hopefully start tx July or August as we are already on the list for next one.  You OK?

Jools I'm sure that'll go quickly. You gotta keep positive.  

Kitten It will be lovely to meet up, as with many of us here I suppose we could have already met at Bart's without knowing it!  Have you asked about having your names added to next treatment list so you don't have to wait so long? 

Mandy How is it going whens the first scan? 

Suzi How are you doing? It can't be that long till your next scan. 

Lisa 16 How are you going?

If I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry. 

Love n  and   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Didn't think that I could do that   plus I think I will start soon anyway hopefully.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kitten  

Lets hope   you can start soon.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie, are u on the waitng list already if so how come u have an office appointment i am ok i guess jut counting down the days lol....btw i would meet if a time was set and  a place  like u said we might have already met and just didnt know it. i lived at barts with ast cycle of ivf.

kitten they have to let u start right away we will be cycle buddies 

pepperminty, mine had a growth spurt so i am sure urs will, ok it too 15 stimming jabs to get there. but we did so i am sure i will.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa (Jesse)  

I think Francesca did that because we have to have 6 months between tx. and If I had to wait another 6 months after office appointment in June I may go more nuts than I am already!   I would also probably complain as It would mean that our treatments are roughly a year apart.  I'm not getting any younger    and our chances of adoption or fostering will also be lower.

So you're just waiting to start treatment in June.   we may well start at the end of June thinking about it as AF has come early and if they give the go ahead and AF keeps coming a day early then I'll literally start within a few days of office appointment.

I shouldn't be too far behind you and Kitten. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie, when the last go failed i wsa booked an appointment for 1st of july fro follow up appointment, which was 4 months just fro follow up, i was told i couldnt go on a waiting list untill follow up. once i had the follow up i would then be placed on the waiting list which is 4 to 5 months atm. so it would be approx 11 to 12 month inbetween cycles i even told them i turn 40 in january and that made no difference at all. so had i not paid and had a private consultation with miss tozar i would be doing a cycle through december/jan 2011 last cycle started 9th of jan 2010  where i am there is no 6 month wait between tx either, its barts waiting times.

fingers crossed both u and kitten will be june/july buddies too, and i also hope even tho i have it in writting when i will be starting i hope they dont go back on there word. it says starting tx in june, i am to have a womb wsah the moth before starting so womb wash may, start june  i have my hope up i think 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa (Jesse)

I hope   you do get tx started in June and I also hope   that Kitten and me get on the same tx time too otherwise we'll all be p****d off with them and all be starting in December. Maybe they could do with having a swift kick up the bum as it's not fair us all waiting so long between tx.  They should put us on the waiting list as soon as they know one way or other. Follow ups should also be booked at the same time so the wait is shortened for both.

I'm pretty sure we'll all be on tx together.  Yes I might be wearing my rose coloured specs! 

Sorry I seemed to have gone on. oops! 

Love n   n    Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys I no i'm on holiday but I just wanted to say congrats to Bellini that is such great news n u brought tears to my eyes xxx

and hey to the rest of u xxx I will catch up better on sat xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wouldnt t be funny if we are all having scans on the same day  i guess it will depend when everyones af is due what week as they do all there baseline scans on a tuesday. we cld egg evreyone on 

i guess untill u both have ur appointments we wont know and untill cd1 in may i wont know.

anyone got any plans for tonight?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Wouldn't it be lovely to meet up and put a face to the lovely people from on this website.  I live in Wickford I don't know if it's near you or not.

I'm on my own so I plan to eat a couple of chocies, watch a DVD, pack a case as we're off to Wales tomorrow and tidy up I suppose!

I will only tidy up if I haven't managed to fall asleep! 

My AF arrived today instead of tomorrow good job I'm not swimming on this break!  so yesterdays tears was PMT! 

What are you up to?

I'm cooking my weight watchers Hot and spicy chicken pizza. for tea.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh yeah cassie ur going wales, i hope the weather is going to be nice. i dont live too close towickford, know where it is and been there lots lol, i am in barking, maybe once both u and kitten are back from hols maybe we can get together.

this weekend i am not upto much, waiting ofr wardrobes to come then decorating the bedroom, might do some gardening, go out to lunch before i have my tooth removed on monday, it wsa be all soft after that. just know i will be happy once its gone, as i blame the abcess for the ivf not working.

hope u ahve a good time cassie.

kitten thx for the invite hun, shame i am busy same day 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I hope   the weather is good both here and in Wales so we all have a nice weekend.  That'll give you a chance to do some sunnying as well as gardening! 

It would be lovely to meet up as we are all in the same boat at mo. 

Good luck   with the decorating and I hope   the wardrobes arrive on time in the right shade and with all components present and correct! 

I feel for you with the abscess, my DH has had those sometimes only a few weeks apart.  At least once the tooth is removed it shouldn't happen again.  I would make sure that you have a delicious lunch so when you go to dentist  you can fall asleep and forget about what's happening! 

Hopefully   once your tooth is sorted your next tx will be positive.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps im on my phone and its a nightmare hope you all ok


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

Am OK thanks not so many tears today and yesterdays was all down to PMT! 

I'm so behind with the times that I haven't got a phone with email or internet connections but as my DH has suggested we go for a tarriff rather than top up it may be sooner than I think and then I'll have to ask for help from all of you! 

I will have to still keep my old phone as we are not allowed phones with cameras on at work. Actually we're not supposed to have them at all!  I'll be damned if I'm going to work nights and travel to and from without my mobile! 

Good luck with your phone I'm assuming it's new or newish! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - I hope you're coping with the 2WW?

*Bellini * - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is such fantastic news. Here's to a happy and healthy 7-8 months ahead!

*Pepperminty* - Glad things are going okay. You'll be surprised how quickly they grow once they get going. Not long now and you will join the PUPO club!

*AFM:* I had a little bit of brown spotting today. Nothing major but have also been feeling a bit crampy. Has got me a little worried but am trying to stay positive as it's far less than I had last time. I emailed Barts and asked if we could bring the scan forward a week and they agreed! Woohoo. So scan is now 22nd April which is less than a week away! I will be 6w2d so should see a heartbeat which will make me feel loads better. I have ordered some cheapy hpt's on eBay so that I can test every day until then, just to keep my mind at ease! Am also trying to take it easy, although that's easier said than done with two kids at home! Roll on Monday when they go back to school and playschool!

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

You may be better off going to 99p shop as you can get 3 tests for that price.   Not that I'm tight or anything! 

It could still be settling in spotting. 

I'm glad you're able to go for earlier scan and look forward to hearing whoops of joy coming from you! 

Please keep positive    I know it's easier said than done. 

I thought you were going to be waited on hand and foot! Not run around after your 2 little darlings! They should be running around you! 

Love n   n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Cassie 76 * - Don't worry, I got 10 hpt's for £2.50 inc postage! So a good bargain. Luckily my kids were pretty good this afternoon. We all gt into my bed and Connor (my 5-year-old) played on the DS while me and Maisy (my 3-year-old) had a nap together! Was quite nice. But then Maisy threw a strop at bathtime which totally spoiled the peaceful atmosphere! But am relaxing again now that they're in bed. I know spotting is really common with IVF so I'm sure everything is okay. But I won't rest properly until I've seen that little heartbeat!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy, ur having the scan at the right time, they scan at 6+ 2  its 2 weeks afer ur OTD so u did right bringing it forward. brown spotting is complety normal, i had spotting at 5 weeks and went to epu, was told too early for scan so went back at 6 weeks and everything was fine so please try and not to worry too much, 22nd wil be here b4 u know it 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

I can understand your anxiety until the scan.   I hope and pray    that things settle quickly and that you get that precious heartbeat next week. 

You know you can always PM me if you want to sound off or chat if it helps. 

        
Love n   n   Cassie X


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx
just wanted to say a MASSIVE!!!! congrats to bellini wishing you a great 8 months to go hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have pmt also and sure i will tell you how to use phone hon when i can figure out mine lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

thank goodness I have a computer last night was horrid using phone 

How are we all no one has posted this morning are you all sleeping


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

I'm here for a short while!

It looks like we may be on same next tx if AF are near to each other's! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies, are are you today. kitten ur braver then me i would stay off internet if i had to use via phone.

today is just a day of phone calls for me, chasing people up  waitng on hold is so anoying.

cassie what time u leaving tomorrow or tonight? hope u dont get caught into too much traffic.


hope ervyone has a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well i think i would be so bored if i Couldnt speak to you lovely ladys lol.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

cassie - have a lovely time in Wales.

firebolt1982 - The 2WW is going ok, I keep getting cramps though which is really worrying me    Good luck to you on the 22nd, I'm sure it will be a lovely day and a magical moment when you see that heartbeat x

Hi Zoie/ Kitten / Lisa, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the love and hugs everyone.

 back at ya!

Firebolt. I had some slight spotting as well.

Are you on crinone? Apparently crinone makes you spot so as long as it's still brown then it's old blood and fine.

Also, I am having SERIOUS cramping. Pretty much all day every day. Like AF really. I told the hospital and the EPU and both have said that cramping is totally fine unless it is on one side or REALLY severe (like doubled over) and then you should go to A&E/EPU.  If the bleeding gets worse or goes red then you need to get help asap.

Fingers crossed for you. Funny how you're not being scanned (originally) till 7 weeks. I was 6+3. Random.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a strange feeling when I was out at lunch, though AF had come along (liquid came out instead TMI I know sorry), I am only on day 7 after ET, the cramps really feel like AF and I have a twinge on my right side and back pain.

Not feeling very positive


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Jools are you on crinone?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini - Yes, nightly I've been taking it just before getting into bed. But the cramps are worrying.....do you think it's normal?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

That'll be the crinone for sure.

Also expect cottage cheese in your foof (ranging from white to peach, to brown, grey and black).

I'm afraid once every few days you may have to scoop it out a bit. It's ming.

Google crinone and you'll see hundreds of women moaning about cramping, spotting, pain, bloating, nausea, the cottage cheese etc etc etc.

Funny how they don't put that on the leaflet eh  

Only worry if you bleed red. If you bleed red then ring the clinic.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Erghhhhhhhhhhh yuck...............but I really appreciate the warning.
It is good being on this site, you hear it straight no around the houses!  LOL 
  
Not looking forward to the Grey and Black stage, what the hell is that!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I just think it's where the residue comes into contact with the air and goes off.

It's ming. Honestly.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools cramps are normal in 2ww, cramp are a good sign. crione i used to hate, but if its to support  a pg then its worth the minging cottage cheese, pink, white, peach, grey, black stuff that comes out.


god the stuff we do just to have a baby.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bellini * - Thanks. I am on the crinone gel - horrible stuff. After the spotting, I did find quite a bit of the crinone came away and that was slightly beige in colour (yuck) so I wonder if my body was having a bit of a clear out! I haven't had any more spotting since and the small amount of crinone which came out today is creamy colour again. Oh the joys!! I know what you mean about the previous scan date, it does seem odd that they originally had it for 7 weeks. I wonder if it was a mistake (as Lisa suggested) as everyone else seems to get theirs at 6 weeks and last time we had a bfp we were scheduled to have it at 6 weeks (although never quite made it that far).

I hope you're doing okay? Have you made contact with your local midwifery team yet? You must be soooo excited!!

*jools70* - Don't worry, cramps are totally normal. I had them all through the 2ww and still get them now. It often feels like af is coming. I also had the liquidy discharge and still do. Apparently it's a side-effect of the crinone gel. See my above comment to Bellini!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lisa - I know isn't it ridiculous    Thanks for keeping me sane I would have worried all weekend.  I'm glad the Cramps are good cramps  

Bellini - Are you still taking the Crinone, if so how long do you have to carry on using after the BFP?

Mandy - Thanks honey. Glad the spotting has stopped.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

You take crinone up to 10 weeks preggers - grreeaaatttt !

*Mandy * - I called my mw today and made an appointment for 29th April. Apparently the first appointment takes an HOUR - eeek!

I really, really, can't fit into my work trousers. They are currently undone. I can't even do the hairband in the button thing as they are hook and eye style.

How early did you get maternity clothes when you were pregnant before?

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all Bellini my friend on other thread had scan at 8.3 weeks and it already looks like a baby so cute


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope evryone ok

Bellini congrats again, its so scary and exciting at the same time aint it.  Just a word of advice that first midwife appontment i got realy overwhelmed coz couldnt quite believe that we had finally fallen and there i was talking about my baby.  I cried for ages and and then they asked me about what tests i wanted, and really needed my hubby to be there, but he was away, so take someone with you to help you remember everything.  Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It all sounds exciting   can I come and watch


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

jess4zak said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Hope evryone ok
> 
> Bellini congrats again, its so scary and exciting at the same time aint it. Just a word of advice that first midwife appontment i got realy overwhelmed coz couldnt quite believe that we had finally fallen and there i was talking about my baby. I cried for ages and and then they asked me about what tests i wanted, and really needed my hubby to be there, but he was away, so take someone with you to help you remember everything. Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks hun, actually my mum is coming so she can help me do the medical history. xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

when i had my booking in with jesse, i walked out ****** off and really disappointed. i was asked if my dp beats me up or is vilent towards me, ................. been through ivf to have a baby like he would do that. it took 1 hour and 40 mins, and all the wanted to go was over past mc. it seamed like they just wantd to dwell on the past. i didnt like my midwife at all, she got my dates wrong, and with ivf u cant get them wrong. she got my weight wrong............ my god why did i bother going, she said my scan which was booked for 9 weeks was the only scan i would get, as it was booked as a 12 week scan. total waste of time. hope no one else goes through that.

mandy i do think they made a mistake, they did with me it werent untill i emaield them they said it should be 2 weeks after OTD, but at least ur getting it sooner.

belini i took crione uptill 15 weeks, if u have any spotting they like u to carry on longer, and if i wsa lucky again to get pg i would carry on untill 24 weeks i think just to be on the safe side. as it was shortly after this jesse stopped growing and then died.

sorry dont mean to post a sad post just saying how it was. i know  i would dread booking in again :|

lisa
xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4zac, had my first appointment with midwife yesterday and left very angry and getting angier by the second.  She kept saying that my DH was Russian because our surname is Russian, he is English, his parents are English, his grandparents are English and even further than that, she keeps saying he is Russian, even wrote it on our forms that way.  I changed it when I came home.  She did not fill out the history with me told me I was supposed to do it before I came in and had me sit there and do it.  Then she was on the phone off and on throughout the whole appointment, with phone calls that could have waitied, they were not emergencies.  There was no talk of what scans I wanted and seemed annoyed when I told her Bart's wanted me to be seen by the early pregnancy unit.  EPU has phoned me today so that is booked in for next week, but I don't know when I will get any of the other scans and I want to have the nuchal scan, but don't know how to go about doing it now.  Sorry all, I had to rant, if I had a choice I would be going to another midwife for sure.

Suzi


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lisa - You really have been through the mill.  What a dreadful thing to happen, it's bad enough a miscarriage early on in pregnancy but to have carried a baby for so long it must have been devastating    
Barts have their good and bad days, they gave me the wrong OTD the other day and then called to say when it really should be.
They lost my notes when I turned up for my day 8 scan, these have never been seen again, I now have Temp notes and I had to do all the forms again on the day of EC.  They keep saying they will turn up but I am now PUPO and the notes are nowhere.  Another annoying thing is they always called my DP even though they have requested my number from him and even wrote the numbers down on the New Temp files at EC.

If I get to the next stage I hope the adminstation side of things improves.

Suzi - By the sounds of things maybe you should, they are a nightmare!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lisa

Bellini thats good you have someone to go with I don't like it when I went on my own.

Oh These mid wifes sound horrible   why are the such b&tch's don't they no what we have been though.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Once you have the all clear and they hand you over to your GP you can choose the hosptial you want to go to.
One of the nurses there Carol Moran told me that University College Hospital has a fantastic new maternity ward. 
Maybe we should all go there give Barts the


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

is the midwife from Bart's then?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

j*ools70* - If you get a bfp, you keep taking the crinone until you're 10 weeks pregnant.

*Bellini * - How exciting!! The first appointment is your 'booking-in' and you'll need to go over all of yours and dp's medical history. The midwife will also talk you through the scans and tests available to you during the pregnancy and your birthing options. If you're open to it, I'd highly recommend homebirth. I had my second at home and it was the best thing I ever did! Far less clinical and I was able to have a bath straight after and get back into my own bed and snuggle with my baby. Heavenly.

In my first pregnancy, I didn't start buying maternity clothes until about 16 weeks pregnant, but in my second I gave in much earlier and was in my maternity jeans by about 10 weeks! I prefer the under-the-bump style maternity trousers which you can start wearing much earlier. I always started by buying tops just a size too big but by about 20 weeks both times I needed proper maternity tops. eBay is great for picking up bargains cos people often sell stuff they hardly wore for much less than it would cost in the shops.

*suzia* - That's awful! My midwife for both my pregnancies was fab and we got on really well. It's so sad when I hear people having terrible experiences. I have moved since I had my babies so I really hope the midwives around here are supportive of our situation. I am so sensitive at the moment and am liable to either cry or scream if anyone is mean to me! *lol*

*Kitten 80* - It depends on where you live. If you're a long way from Barts, then it's sensible to move to your nearest hospital once you're pregnant. After the 6-week scan, Barts will sign you off if you intend to move hospitals. We are going to move to Medway after our scan, but I'm planning a homebirth again so will hopefully just stay under the community midwives and not need to go into hospital apart from scans.

Mandy xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I've had a good cry now, DH says we will call the them on Monday and see if they can make sure we can get the scans etc, that we want and if they don't we will try a different mid-wife.  There are two at this clinic near us, you seem to get whoever is on duty that day, hopefully the other one is better.  I would like to stay at this one as it is close to home and would like to have antenatal classes and everything with people near by.  So we shall see how it goes.  DH will be going with me next time, bad timing this week for him to come, first time he has missed anything to do with this, so now he feels really bad he wasn't there.


Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks mandy i would like a water birth if i can i mean this probably will b the only time i will experience it so might as well go whole hog


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - I'd love to try a water birth! I spent almost the whole of my dd's labour in the bath and it really helped (was only in labour for 4 hours). But I had to get out for the birth, but it only took 15 mins to deliver her onto my bed. If this pregnancy isn't twins then we're hoping for another homebirth but I'd like to try buying one of those birth-pool-in-a-box things. I was going to get one last tme but we moved at 36 weeks and because of the uncertainty of selling our home, I didn't get a chance to buy one. If this pregnancy is twins, though, I will go to the hospital to give birth (wouldn't want to take an unnecessary risk) but would still stay at home as long as possible in my bath!

I really hope you will be planning your first birth before this year is out!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

Hope you are all ok.

I'm booked in for Egg collection on tuesday - wahoo!! 

Just wondered if anyone had any contact details for an acupuncturist close by for after ET.

Thanks

Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks mandy (((hugs)). I hope you have twins that would b wonderful for your friend but hope you have a lovely pregnancy also i was thinking of home birth but i am a wimp for pain so probably need all the drugs going lol.                            Chell congrats on ET


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I haven't gone to Wales after all. 

I have picked up an ear infection!  Kitten I wonder if I caught that cyber bug off you!  Are you over your chest infection yet?

Chellbelle I hope   EC goes OK on Tuesday. 

When I finally to become and keep pg I would love a water birth and if possible at home too, I think the "professionals" would frown   on that idea though!  We're all women and we know our bodies so why can't they be happy for those that are pg and keep their noses out! I've heard things about health visitors too - they sound pretty much like your midwives - Old Bats too!  

I hope   everybody is well. 

 n   n  to you all.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying a lovely sunny saturday

Just a quick update from me, had scan yesterday, all looking really good, lots of good sized follies, 18mm, 15mm, a couple of 12's and a few others bringing up the rear, so we are booked for EC for 830 Tuesday morning... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Chellebelle - perhaps we are there at the same time!!

Cant wait for the crinonen gel that sounds a blast ...not!! 


x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Pepperminty I hope   EC goes ok on Tuesday.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps hope your having a lovely day.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

chelle and pepper good luck with EC on tuesday hope u get some nice Eggies.

cassies shame u didnt go to wales, hope ur ear ache gets better quick, and please dont pass this virtual virus about i dont it, i am getting my tooth removed monday, ready for next ivf woo hoo no more abcess to upset my 2ww.

any one doing acupuntre around here, i want to start but rather go to one that is recommended,

how is evreyone else, doing?

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Chellebelle* - That's fab! Good luck for Tuesday.

*Kitten 80* - If you want a water birth then you will only be allowed gas & air and you can have gas & air at home aswell so don't rule out homebirth yet! Plus you are more relaxed at home so you may find you cope with the pain better. But I realise it's not for everyone. I'm actually too scared to have an epidural! I'd much rather have the pain of labour! *lol* I'm not really scared of needles, but my MIL had a mini stroke after being given an epidural and was stuck in hospital for 3 months while her newborn was looked after by her parents. That story scared the hell out of me and now I'll avoid epidural at all costs!

*Cassie 76* - Oh no, I hope it clears up quickly for you. I really hope you are able to plan your birth really soon. And if you want a home waterbirth then go for it! No one can tell you what to do. Some professionals think they can, but no one can force you to give birth in a hospital. Don't get me started on health visitors! Although I have known some lovely ones, I think the job as a whole is a waste of money and could be managed totally differently.

*Pepperminty * - Good luck for Tuesday!

*AFM:* I am doing okay. Today we have officially reached 5w4d so have been pregnant longer than last time! I'm really happy to reach this milestone and I just pray that it remains a sticky one. But I have had awful morning sickness today!! I've hardly eaten a thing all day and just the smell of food makes me want to retch :-( I had to take my kids to a party this afternoon and no one there knew I was pregnant so I had to grin and bear it! The party girl forced me to try a piece of her sickly sweet birthday cake and I honestly thought they were all going to see it in reverse! *lol* Luckily I managed to keep it down, though!!

I am so excited about the scan on Thursday. This week can't go quick enough!

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my word mandy that is frightening well when i said all drugs didnt mean that one as it scares the heby geabyrs out of me anyway meddle is blooming massive lol.    Everyone ok this evenin


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mornong ladies, how is everyone today, its really warm out today, so i will be in the garden, not sunbathing but gardenng.

this af is going on her way, on cd22 now so maybe 3 or 4 mre days. does anyone know will this effect ivf, i have gone from a 28 day cycle to a 25/6 day cycle since last ivf. strange thought i would have been happy having a shorter cycle but rather it goes back t a normal 28 day. i guess i wil be on cound down once it comes, to cd1 in may 

mandy morning sickness so soon is good, it would suggest twins even more. it would be so cool for ur frind to go from having no kid to a full family in 1 go  hope thurday goes well 

cassie feeling any better

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess dnt think it will affect ivf hon they will adjust drugs to your cycle. My af is not the same now used to be on the dot every month not now i dont get excited if its late anymore and always pad up early just encase.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello kitten, i am on max menopur so they cant up it anymore.  i dont for 1 second think i was pg this month...... i dont think i would evre get a natural BFP even tho i think there is always a little bit of me that hopes a natural bfp..... guess not ready to give up.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Yes thanks am feeling a little more human or as human as I can be  and my head doesn't hurt so much now thank goodness!

Is everyone else well? 

Lisa (Jesse) I'm sure if you mention this to Bart's they'll alter your plan accordingly.  I wouldn't give up hope   either. 

Ladies my AF has gone from lasting 5 days before any treatment to 3 days and then since last treatment lasts only 2 days and has come 1 day earlier,  I think it's all the drugs that makes a difference to length of AF and length of cycle.  Next time after treatment I may not bleed at all! that would be lovely from one point of view but disastrous for TTC point of view should it go wrong again. 

Take care all I'm off for a long walk. Enjoy the sun all.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever* - Thanks. I know my friend would be so happy if it was twins, though I know she would also be over the moon for just one baby. I'm kinda nervous about the possibility of twins. I would be really happy for my friends but also a bit scared about the effect it will have on my life! I can't wait until Thursday to know that we have at least one tiny heart beating in there.

I hope your cycles sort themselves out. I must admit that since starting IVF in July last year, my cycles have never been the same! I used to have really predictable cycles which were almost always 28 days. Just occasionally I would get a 29 day one or a 30 day one but it was rare. But since July last year I have had all sorts! I think the IVF meds mess your cycles up quite a bit. But you never know about that natural bfp - theres no harm in trying 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer i have kinda given up hope of a natural pg but one dose hope . I just pray next time works so that me and dh can get on with our lives with little one of course.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say don't give up entirely on a natural pg - me and dp had been trying for 3 years with no luck. I have a blocked tube and mild endo and he has 'lazy swimmers!' We'd tried 6 months of clomid and we were weeks off of starting IVF at Barts - and then the miracle happened. Now just enjoying my last few days of rest before baby arrives!

I've been following all your stories and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your upcoming treatments - I hope 2010 will be a great year for us all!

Love Mac x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

Mac What a lovely surprise and now not long till your bundle of joy arrives. 

You have given some of us hope   in achieving a natural BFP. 

Good luck   to you and I hope  labour isn't too long for you. 

Hey ladies at least we can all still have fun trying in the hope of a natural BFP.  

To those that are newly pg I hope   you're all getting on well. 

Those that are waiting for EC just relax and enjoy once you have the embies put back. 

Everyone else keep your chins up.   I know this is easier said than done but it does help. 

Love n   n   n   Cassie X


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me popping on, have been away for ages but have chatted to some of you. Like mac I popped on tonight to say don't give up too. Against all the odds we made it with barts last summer and despite some wobbly times, including a very scary 20 week scan, baby Jasper Timothy was born last Tuesday by c section weighing 7 pounds 13. He is beautiful and perfect, we have beaten the odds and are so lucky. I was terrified of the epidural etc but got put after two days and it really was fine and so worth it  

I very nearly gave up after my third ectopic and losing my tubes (have pcos too), we are so so pleased we didn't! 

Very very good luck to you all    

lots of love

min x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mac1 wow congratulations so glad ur almost a mummy and natural too. my story is very much like yours, blocked tube, pcos etc, already have 2 goes at ivf, 1 bfp but baby died at 18 weeks, ivf2 failed, ttc naturally untill next ivf. on cd22 at the moment, but feels like af is on its way. but ts nice to hear a natural bfp 

min1 congratulations on the birth of ur little one, a mummy at last. glad barts workde for you, and fingers crossed it works for us too 

cassie yes its hard sometimes bt we have to have hope )

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Congratulations Min.   So pleased for you and nows the time to enjoy. 

Lisa (Jesse)  Yes you're right.   How are you?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Cassie - Sorry to hear you didn't get away - hope the ear is a little better  

Pepperminty and Chellebelle - Good luck with EC on Tuesday hope all goes well and you both get lots of lovely eggies.  

Lisa - I hate the dentist do I don't envy you having to be there today but I guess it's best to get it seen to.  

Mandy - I'm   it's a sticky one 

Min and Mac - You have given us all hope for an au natural if all of this doesn't work out   

To all the other ladies sending you lots of   and  

AFM - I feel very positive at the moment, nothing can dampen my spirits at the moment, looking forward to Saturday so I can do the pee stick test.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good morning peeps

Min and Mac Thanks lady's you have boosted my confidence I have had 2 natral   so might just be lucky my other to didn't end in happy curcumstances.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*mac1 * - Congratulations! I hope everything goes okay with the birth.

*min1 * - Congratulations on the birth of your son. I'm so happy that you managed to achieve your dream.

*jools70* - Can't wait to hear your result on Saturday! I'm so glad you're feeling positive.

*AFM:* I've got awful morning sickness again today. Also had quite a few cramps but hoping that's just because things are starting to stretch. I'm so looking forward to the scan on Thursday. I just really really hope it's all good news.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mandy hope you have lots of ginger buiscuits  , have you had these cramps since 2ww?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.  Good to hear about the new 2 babies being born awww lovely news.  

I am about 7 weeks now and OMG I still feel so so so sick all the time. Not going to be sick, just feel sick.

I really thought I'd be blooming and happy now I'm finally preggy but I'm really struggling. I have got almost constant AF pains which along with the sicky feeling, tiredness and basumas like glass makes for a very miserable Bellini.

Where is the bloom??  

I am grateful every day, but I can't stop worrying.

Firebolt - how are you getting on? I am finding lemonade/water plus salt and vinegar crisps are easing the sick feeling.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Try ginger ale for the sickness/nausea, it is about the only thing that works for me.  

And Bellini, saw on the other site about the constipation, prune juice and kiwi fruit seem to be doing the trick for me, not necessarily at the same time.  I don't like prune juice, but I choke it down because it helps.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellini & Mandy - I hear that Ginger Ale is very good for Morning sickness.  It really is awful isn't it, I suffered terrble with it many moons ago.  I hope it doesn't last long for you both


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Suzia - Great minds think alike


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies.

I have some prunes. Only allowing myself a few a day - don't want to have an accident on the 6pm from Liverpool Street!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember that sick feeling eventho I am desprate to be a mummy I am not looking forward to that I will try and smile my way though it and thank who ever for it   its funny how I remember that it was 16 years ago my first pg that sadley ended.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten 80 - Same here Kitten, it was around 8 years ago but I still remember how it felt.  Don't think it is something you forget.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Suzi, Bellini and Mandy I'm sure the sicky feeling will subside soon and you'll all start to bloom around 12 weeks hopefully   sooner. 

Jools the ear is so much better than it was and the headaches to go with it are gone, thank goodness!

Not long till you test now. 

Lisa good luck with the dentist. 

Pepperminty and Chellbelle I hope   you get on OK tomorrow.  At least then you can be waited on hand and feet. 

Kitten keep your chin up.  I know it's hard to but I'm sure you'll get a BFP again and keep it.  


Hope everyone else is well. 

Love n   n   n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cassie - Glad the ear is much better    I know it's not long now, can't wait. I'm so excited.  My DP and I have taken Monday off work hopefully we will be celebrating


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Jools  

That would be great if you are.   All the luck     and babydust to you.    and of course    

It's nice to know that you're positive.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel sick guys but its not MS I just had cottage cheese I thought it tasted better than it did  .


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten  

I don't envy you feeling like that after cheese.  I would find something that you really like and wash it away with that and try lemonade. Lemonade always helps me when I feel sick. 

Other than that how are you doing? 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't got any   its ok it will go, I ve got a a poorly paw so I stapped my poorly paw   because its to painfull DH better watch out no more play fighting.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hi all

hope you all okidoke

Min and mac congratulations,  . 

Suzia and lisa (jess4eva) Sorry to hear that you had bad time with midwifes but i must have been fortunate as mine was so lovely when i first met her and nothing but support was offered.  Lisa they do ask about domestic abuse but it is their job and unfortunately it does happen out there. 

Bellini and mandy how you both doing? good i hope. 

Everyone else take care xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls,

I'm really sad to tell you that I am bleeding :-(

It just started suddenly this afternoon. I went to the toilet and there were a couple of spots on my panty liner. Then I sat on the loo and a huge gush of red blood came out (sorry for the TMI). I'm freaking out now! Have had a good cry. Luckily dh has the day off today and is being really supportive.

Have since soaked another panty liner so am now wearing a sanitary towel. It does seem to be easing off now but I'm struggling to feel positive.

Have done a pg test which is still a strong positive (last time it went negative quite quickly) but I realise that doesn't mean it won't become negative.

I called the local early pregnancy unit and they've booked me for a scan tomorrow morning. But then I called my friends and they have booked me for a private scan this evening. They are so lovely. The intended dad said he didn't want me to spend the night worrying. I'm so grateful.

So we have a scan at 6.45pm. I will let you know how we get on. I'm struggling to feel positive, though. I really think it's all over :-(

I can't believe this is happening all over again. To make matters worse, I still have really bad morning sickness :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

oh Mandy hunny   try and be positive.

My mum had a bad gush at 4 months with my little brother. She said it was a clot fist size. 

Bed rest did the trick and he was fine.

Thinking of you.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh mandy I will   for you try and stay


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Mandy  

I hope  the scan shows everythings OK. 

I will be thinking of you while you go through it. 

Take care and try to think positive   as this will help. I know it's very difficult. 

You are lucky that you and your friends were able to get a scan for tonight. I'm glad as this should put your minds at rest. 

Rest up and take it easy until then.  Still feeling yukki is surely a good sign. 

Love n   n   n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

first mandy i am hoping and praying its nothing, if u are going to mc then u dont normally have ms. with jesse i had bleeding at 5 weeks and went on and there wsa nothing with wrong with her at that stage, lots and lots of ladies do get bleeding for no reason.
will be thinking of you hun xxxx

cassie glad the ear ache has gone, nothing worse then an ear ache apart from a tooth ache lol

jools gla the pma has come back, sending u lots and lots of luck for saturday.

bellini u wont bloom untill second trimester hun, not long  i used to have lemondae and original ritz crackers 
kitten like you i remember what ms can be like, but bring it on, if it mean we will have a healthy baby i dont care 

jess4, u aint got too much longer urself, its nice seeing laies with sucess stroies from barts, its that little bit of hope for us.

pepper and chelle, best of luck tomorrow, prayng for lots if nice eggs.

AFM well back from the dentit and the sedation was no worse then the one at barts thank god. tooth all gone, just now want the bleeding to stop, i hate the tatse of blood yukk. not in too much pain. i almot did a pg test thi morning before i went but i know no chance i am og so didnt bother, my chart temp went right up high, but i think its because i was worried about today, so not even going to count todays one, and see what tomorrow brings. af due in a few days, if i am late then i will test but it would have to be a miracle 

mandy good luck tonight will be thinking of u.

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - sorry to read your news, I'm   for you honey that it's all OK xxx

Jesse4ever - when is your OTD?  I know I shouldn't have but I have been naughty just did a test and it showed a BFP I'm sure that can still be the trigger injection I think I read somewhere so I'm not getting excited or anything yet.  The next one I do will not be until Saturday Morning then I will run around the house naked (erm, maybe not) ha ha..............  
BTW glad the Dentist went OK, nearly forgot to say x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww jools wispers congratulations u are what now 9dp so it should be a true reading ir u tested today, if earlier then not sure, but to get a + a 9dp its twins  everything crossed for you.

i dont have otd af is due in 4 days time i am not holding my breath lol af will come thurday or friday.

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesse4ever - are you kidding me!!  Twins!  I am 9 days today, and just tested when I got in from work at 17:15. Thanks honey  
When is the soonest you can go for it again? Is that your plan?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow Ive got good vibes lol so excited now roll on Saturday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools, all the ladies i know that tested on 9dp have got twins,  not saying 100% u do, but if i was a betting lady i would bet a tenner. what test did u use?

we start ivf again well, on cd1 in may i have to call for a saline sonogram and then start injecting on cd21 so ec, et will be july. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I'm about to go back to work for the first time since our m/c wish me luck as I'm dreading it! 

I hope and pray   everything is still OK for you Mandy.  

Jools that's naughty testing early!   Good luck to you and I hope and   it stays that way. 

I'm off to work in a few minutes so night all.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

cassie lots and lots of luck hun, hope ur first night back goes well.

Mandy hope everything went well and all is ok.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi girls, thanks for all your messages.

Just before I left for the scan, I passed a HUGE clot. Followed by a couple more smaller clots. I was certain it was all over.

When I arrived at the scan, I was still bleeding. It came in small gushes but was enough to soak a sanitary towel in about 2 hours.

I prepared my friends for the worst, admitting that I didn't have much hope. I was also have quite bad period-like cramps since passing the clots.

Anyway, we saw the fantastic consultant we saw last year for the miscarriage. He remembered us and was really nice. He did the scan and instantly we saw a pregnancy sac. He had a good look around. Just the one. He then spent AGES measuring things. It was the right size for our dates. Then he searched and searched and suddenly I spotted it ...

ONE PERFECT LITTLE HEARTBEAT!!!

I couldn't believe it! I started crying. My friends weren't sure what they were looking at but the consultant managed to get the image still enough so that they could spot the tiny little fluttering on the screen.

By then we were all crying!!

The consultant said there is no evidence of what caused the bleeding so whatever it was has passed out of my womb. It could have been the other embryo. It could have just been a blood clot (which would explain the huge one I passed!).

But whatever it was, the bleeding should start easing up now.

I must admit I'm still a little anxious. I'm still bleeding bright red blood and have since passed another clot. I will feel better when the bleeding stops.

I also still can't quite believe that someone can bleed that much and still have a viable pregnancy! It's insane.

Thank you for all your kind words. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that things stay sticky. But our chances are looking much better!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v136/firebolt1982/scan006.jpg

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - Congratulations! I pray that it stays sticky and you get a good strong bfp on Saturday!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

As the song goes OH MANDY!  Wow you have been through the mill today.  So pleased for you all and what lovely friends you have, so glad you didn't have to worry for a whole night before finding that precious heartbeat.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

mandy i am so pleased you saw a perfect little HB, i will hope and pray that thi a sticky one, and maybe what you have lost was the one, so maybe twins;. Lot ofpeople lose a twin and dont even know they were having twins.

lots of rest, will u still go for the scan tomorrow and thursday?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations mandy been thinking of you so happy for you


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

I survived my first night back at work!  The flat I was in was absolutely messy so I had enough to keep me occupied all night and they are going to let me work in a good flat tonight also which is nice. 

Mandy I am so pleased   for you I was hoping   you'd get a lovely flutter of a heartbeat.  I have never seen a scan this early before so now I know what to look for if I get to the scan stage next time. 
I'm sure you're all ecstatic.  
I hope   you're going to take things very easy for a few more weeks yet to give yourself a chance to recover from this scare. 

I hope   everyone else is OK.  Goodluck to the ladies having EC today.  

I'm going to bed now as I'm knackered and will probably post later.

Take care all. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Mandy - MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS - that is absolutely wonderful news. I am so thrilled for you.

 for you that there's no more hiccups along the way. Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Just a poem

As I lay in bed and say my prayers, I hope to god someone hears , my wish that my special friends will become a mum in the end ,no other people do I know , deserves the chance to have a go!!! This is my prayer to you and DH's  I will say this every night...x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Kitten that is so sweet. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - Bless your heart - How lovely x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how r u all??

kitten i loved ur little poem it was so cute, how u goin its closer and closer to ur next appointment and ur hols and ur bday so many things to look forward to   xx

cassie I'm glad ur night at work went well and that ur not tired xx

jools the   must of been asleep lol, i   that it stays that way for u hun xx

mandy   and what a lovely scan piccy i   that the rest of this pregnancy goes well with no problems xx

belini hows things goin with u hun?  i hope ur morning sickness is not to bad xx

and to anyone else i have missed i hope ur doin well in the stages ur at   xx

as for me i had my baseline scan and I'm very very happy   my lining is 5mm so i can start stimms tonight yippee, i do have 10 very little follies on each ovary but they said that it should b fine, its just that i may overy stimm but i may not so fingers crossed i dont so it looks like ec will b around the 3rd of may if all goes well


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Stephy - Thats great news so glad you are finally on your way xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Stephyandmatt How was your holiday?  

I'm glad you can now start your other drugs now those little follies will grow just right you'll see.    Keep drinking lots that will ease the chances of hyperstimming. 

I hyperstimmed last time and only just was able to have EC done as my bloods were sky high and had to wait for them to come down!  I'm sure you'll be fine. 

My weight has started to come down a little at last!  and about time too! 

Hope everyone's well.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey and thanks guys im so chuffed  

cassie my hols was like heaven, it couldnt have been any better   thanks,
now that im stimmin is there anything i should and shouldnt b doin?  i have heard to drink a glass of milk a day aswell as 2lit of water and a glass of pineapple juice, and also to keep my tum warm wiv hot water bottle is there anything im missin ova then vits ??


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Other than Vitamins like pregnacare, what about positive thinking?    I think that plays a huge role in it! 

Can't be long till you have another scan! 

Love n   and positive thinking    Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

stephyandmatt said:


> hey and thanks guys im so chuffed
> 
> cassie my hols was like heaven, it couldnt have been any better  thanks,
> now that im stimmin is there anything i should and shouldnt b doin? i have heard to drink a glass of milk a day aswell as 2lit of water and a glass of pineapple juice, and also to keep my tum warm wiv hot water bottle is there anything im missin ova then vits ??


I didn't do any of that. Just made sure I drank some water.

If you are taking pregnacare or similar preggy vitamins then you don't need pineapple. Pineapple is for selenium but you'll need to eat a LOT for it to make a difference.

I wouldn't put anything too hot on your belly hun. Your belly will feel a bit tender now you're stimming.

Good luck xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys ur a great help    my 1st stimm scan is monday so 6 days away
as for the vits i take folic acid, royal jelly, spirulina, dandiloin, and milk thistle as well as vit c.

i just cant believe that im at the next stage   xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't believe that I am having to post this but we lost the baby this morning :-(

I am in total shock and just feel so numb at the moment.

We were all so over the moon at seeing the heartbeat yesterday and reassured that our chances of losing the baby were so much lower.

But I continued to bleed all night and this morning had a few cramps which felt stronger than they had previously been.

I decided to go to my scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit and was clinging to the hope that everything could still be okay.

The midwife was lovely and she had a really good look in my uterus but there was nothing there :-( She showed me the scan and by now I know what I am looking at so I know she was right. I still have a very thick lining but when I stop the medication that should all come away. The midwife did warn that it is likely to be a very heavy and painful bleed because there's a lot to come away :-(

She told me to come back in a week if the bleeding wasn't easing up by then, or immediately if I experience any severe pain and normal over-the-counter painkillers don't help. But hopefully I shouldn't need a D&C because the entire embryo is gone.

I phoned my friend. That was the hardest phone call I have ever made. She is understandably devestated but tried to hide it to make me feel better.

We phoned Barts and they would like me to keep my scan appointment on Thursday. They just want to check that the miscarriage is continuing as it should and they are also going to do some blood tests to check for anything that might be causing the miscarriages.

We are also going to make an appointment with Mandy Tozer and will request to do a natural transfer with the frozen embryos. We'll be able to do this after I've had a couple of natural periods, so around 2-3 months time.

Thanks for all your support over the last few days. I'm still quite numb but will hopefully feel better soon.

Mandy xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news Mandy, was feeling so positive for you all after I read the news this morning.  We will be thinking of you and your friend through this difficult time.

Suzi


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mandy im so sorry for u and ur friend   i hope the time flys by for u to start again xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Mandy I'm so sorry. lots of hugs for you at this sad time.         

I hope   that the natural transfer will come around quickly for you and your friends. 

Love and lots of   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh mandy i am so sorry, expecially after the scan yesterday. i hope in time u can do the FET a
and fingers crossed it will be super sticky.
I hope they run all the tests on u and they come back clear, maybe u will be put on steriods next time.

        

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Mandy I am absolutely devastated for you. Please pass on my sincere condolensces to your friends as well.

After our ICSI failure at Christmas I honestly didn't think that the FET would work but I really believe that miracles can happen.

take care of yourselves - don't be a stranger.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mandy - I am so sorry to hear your news, you and your friends must be gutted, its bad enough when you are doing all this for yourselves but when you are doing it for someone else it must be even worse.     to you all. And fingers crossed your ET in due course.

Hi to everyone else have not posted for while but have been trying to keep up with all the posts, I am up Barts tomorrow morning for a scan and hopefully if my womb lining is thick enough I can have my ET next week.


      for everyone


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Haven't posted for a few days but have been reading all yours. Hope you are all well

Just wanted to say to Mandy that I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feelings only too well, as I am sure many others do. Take care of yourself and take time to grieve before moving forward

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning ladies i cant stop and chat as i gota go to work but my 1st stmm jab went very well and i did it all by my self lol   wot a big girl am i hehe, hope u all have a good day xx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

Mandy - I am so sorry. There's not much any of us can say to make it better, just spend sometime taking it easy  

Pepperminty - How did you get on yesterday?

AFM - got 9 eggs, but was a bit poorly afterwards. I was in recovery for 4 hours  

Hope you are all ok
Chelle
xx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Mandy - I am so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxx

ChelleBelle - 9 is a good number, sorry you were not so well afterwards though  there were a couple of ladies in the cubicles not doing so well - but at least you are in the best possible care. Did you have Kristina look after you?  I thought she was lovely.

StephyandMatt - well done on the first jab... i was so nervous doing it and DH wouldnt help as he is scared of needles...! 

SnowWhite - good luck for the scan

AFM - They retrieved 8 eggs, and they were pleased with that as apparently were not expecting much from me! So now we are just waiting that all important phone call this morning... am v.v.v. nervous.  We left the hospital at 1230 and were on the train home at 1250... possibly shouldnt have done such a mad dash from barts to liverpool st stn but I could afford to waste a prebooked ticket!  lots of     and     for my little embies today

hope everyone else is OK

xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all
            did not post for long  coz my process is not going to start untill july /august.
        
 so sorry mandy for your loss . i saw ur  little heart beat scan for the first time yesterday and was pleassed for u . i hop ur next treatment will be sucess full 

                   ok take care and get well


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Pepper - Yeah we had Kristina too. We were there at the same time then - which cubicle were you in?

Chelle
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's 

Ok where is my post that I did last night to mandy It was a long one as well  .

Mandy so sorry hon please take care of yourself it maybe your friends baby you where carring but still your body and hormoans.

hi Everyone I feel ruff 5 days late and don't I no it AF has turned up with hate


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies. hope everyone is ok today.

chee and papper 8 and 9 eggs are good, so   u get lot of nice embies today, good luck for that call 

AFM, temp has dropped so no miracle bfp for me, test was - didnt think anything different anyway. gum is healing nice which  i am pleased about.

hope evreyone has a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy - so sorry to hear your news, nothing anyone can say will make this easy for you or your friend, I hope you find some strenght in the fact you have the FET, I   this works for you  .  

Lisa - Glad the mouth is good  

Kitten 80  - Sorry you are not feeling so good  

Pepper & Chelle - So happy for you both, how are you both feeling today?  Good luck for the phone call later this morning xx

Stephy - Well done on your 1st injection


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

just heard 6 have fertilised, booked in Friday at 11 for ET unless they go to blast  

Chelle
xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Chellebelle - I had six fertilise by day 3 I have one 8 cell and one 10 cell, so they put those back. The others fragmented so could not be frozen, however we got the two we wanted, just waiting for OTD on Saturday.
Wonderful news for you both, hope everything goes well on Friday


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi

I have just had the call, of the 8, 6 could be injected, only 3 fertilised and doing well so far, and they will put 2 back with a view to freezing the 3rd if possible... I am booked for 11.40 on Friday so Chelle, we may be cubicle buddies again   I was in the first cubicle on the left hand side from 8am (dont ask! me and times are clearly not the best of friends!) until 1230 when we then  raced for the train 

I am pretty happy with the result so far, i had the most awful dream last night that nothing had worked so at the moment its all positive news

I am however at work today, and tummy is feeling pretty tender, and people keep asking how i am obviously i cant say anything much so feel a bit of a fraud saying "im fine thanks"

     to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peppermint that was my cubicle lol. Hope all gos well for you both


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

chelle and pepper, great news on ur fertalization. good luck for et on friday.  the 2 times i have had ec i was first on the left first time, send time middle on the right. so 3rd time no idea lol, et, first time got changed in a cupboard next to where u go for ec, then 3rd place on the left 

jools u tested anymore

my neiece called me yesterday and told me she is 4 to 5 weeks pg, werent trying just happened. typical, everyone else can do it 
on another forum i go on, one lady there has had 2 fresh cycles and 4 FET and all BFN, she was about to under go a FET next month. she clinic asked her to have bloods done so they can arrange when to start DR but she is 8 weeks pg natural...... why dont we get a break like that.

sorry for the rant just seems everyone one ele is getting pg but me 


lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesse4ever - No haven't tested again, being very good.  Don't think I will now until Saturday, then again maybe Friday !!  hee hee


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

Had another good night at work last night, thankfully.  I'm dreading tonight though as I've had 2 quite good nights and am wondering what's in store for me tonight I just hope   I don't get put in the worst flat as I don't think I'm ready for that yet. 

The ladies that have had EC yesterday well done on the number of embies you've got.   Wishing you loads of luck for Friday.   

Everyone else I hope   you're all well and trying to keep positive. 

Kitten I'm sorry you're not feeling great I hope   all the discomfort and pain subsides quickly. 

Mandy lots of hugs for you.         

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Evening all just a quick update, my womb lining is thick enough so my ET booked for next Wednesday, just got to hope now that my last 2 precious snow babies survive the thawing!

    and      to everyone.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

How is everyone today? 

I was a wreck going into work last night but was in the same flat as the previous night thankfully so I was able to pull myself together after a few hours! 

Mandy How are you doing? You can always PM me if you need to.   

Good luck to those of you waiting for ET.         

Those of you that are expecting how's the morning sickness? 

Kitten how are you today? 

Jools have you been good and stopped yourself from doing any more HPT's? 

Will be back on line a little later as I'm knackered and will be going for a well deserved kip!

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

I am feel ok not to bad today still ache but ok.

Cassie you ok my love  

Snow good luck honey 

Jools hope you have the same result hon  

Chell  

Hi Pepermint


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

How are you all?

Pepper - I was in the 2nd cubicle on the right, came in around 10.15. It would be nice to say hello tomorrow, i'll be the one on my own (DH can't make it   ) in a brown coat!

To those who have already done this before - Do you go in recovery afterwards again? Also, will I hear from the embryologist again today to tell me how the embies are getting on?

Chelle
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Chell 

I think you just leave after you have ET   because I remember thinking oh is that it


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

oh   i really want to have a lay down for about 20mins


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you lay down for about 5 min while the embreoligist talks you though whats happend and your gread emby and other questions you want answered   and you can go to the loo after as well.  It wont fall out


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

i know - just being daft!  

do you think i will hear from them today?


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies, been trying to keep up with you all.....

Mandy, I'm so sorry for your sad news. My thoughts are with you and your friends. I hope you are doing ok.  

Stephy, well done with your injections - I don't think I could do it myself!!  

Chelle,Pepper and Snow White - best of luck with your ETs this week and next week. Got everything crossed for you.   

Jools - I really hope saturday brings you the positive result you've been hoping for    

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone else and their journeys, quite hard to keep up with you all.

AFM...I am feeling very anxious at the mo, just rang Barts again to see what number in the list we are, and we're number 170. 2 weeks ago we were 177.....how can that be?? I was referred back in Jan, so my 18 weeks are up towards the end of may, I'm never going to make it    I can't do this waiting lark.....shall I query it with Barts, or have I just got to sit and wait  sorry ladies, I know a lot of you are going through some really tough times, and don't want to hear me moaning.  I'm just struggling with the waiting


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi all,

kitten glad ur feeling better, hopefuly the achy will pass soon too.

belini good luck with ur scan, i think its today 

chelle and pepper, u dont get no chance to rest after ET, they need the space for the next ET so its go a loo, get chanced and leave. they should allow u to rest for 30 mins but because they are doing EC also or other things they dont have room to allow that.

jools, u have done well hun in not testing again, saturday is almost here 

cassie glad work is going well, must be hard to get back into a routine again after mc, one thing i didnt like is when people say but life has to carry on...........

tattie, the waiting time for treatment at barts is 4 to 5 months to start treatment, they normally start around 40people a week on ivf o hopefully it wont be too long and you will get ur call.

chelle i dont think u wil hear from barts today, they dont nally call, if they are doing well and will take them to blasto u will hear tomorrow morning. so no news is good news 

steph glad jabs are going well, ec will be here before u kow it.

lisa16 any sign of a start date for you again yet?

afM i got my zita west cd today, so i know what i will listen too later  
lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lisa- I so want to do another test I may have to run to boots in a min     I 'll run fast so the pee police don't catch me
Hope the CD is good

Tatti - Thanks honey - Don't worry that list will go down before you know it you will at the top.  They get through lots of us very quickly..... 

Chelle - I had the ET, got dressed and went for a walk along cheapside before getting on the DLR to Canary Wharf, went shopping and then home!  ha ha......My DP couldn't make it either as my SD was staying and she is only 11 so can't be left on her own.  I was the first one there and we had a laugh in the room, the doctors phone kept going off in the middle of it all!!   

Kitten - Thank you and glad you are feeling ok today  

Snowwhite - Good luck for ET on Wed


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive been thinking i might have to have sp this time round as i responded bad last time what do you think?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - SP?


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

jools SP is Short Protocol.. there is no down regging, usually done for us ladies that are poor responders, and maybe older ladies? (i think!) at least thats why I had to do SP as i fall in both categories..


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry now I getcha.  I did SP, and it was great!  Never had IVF before and I loved being on the SP less waiting around for things to happen, me thinks anyway.  The ladies that have been on both may disagree.  I'm 39 (40 in Oct) yikes


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your still young sweete you to didnt answer question lol


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Snow White - good luck for next week ET xx

Cassie Hi hope all is ok and u have had a nice rest

Kitten - Hi - excellent advise re embys not falling out - have already told DH i wont be going for 2 weeks hahaha.  Talk it through with Barts, surely they know best re LP or SP... I was slightly concerned that they decided what to put me on based on what seemed so little info and very very few blood tests etc.

Chelle - i think u arrived as i was coming out of EC so i was nice n snoozy, but i think i remember Kristina popping in to see you a few times, it seems my curtain was open quite a lot! good question re phone call today as i wondered that but had assumed would only be called if there was an issue.  my DH will be with me, look out for the "tall guy" and you will know who we are 
I am also hoping for a bit of a rest but DH says he wants to go to the top of St Pauls this time as he has decided the £12.50 is worth it.. i say what about me and my cargo perhaps we dont want to walk up there and would rather just go for a nice meal along the river somewhere ... 

Jools good luck for Saturday xx  oh and im 39 also.. although I get to wait to Jan for my 40.. just think if this works april + 9months is ......... stop silly woman stop with the counting!!

Tatti, I guess the best thing is to keep asking, that way they know you are keen to be on the go again, but dont worry you really will be there again soon!

Jesse - hope u r well, enjoy the CD let us know if you think its worth it.. i have had to put of my hypno session for Friday.  Will rebook when i am back after EC and when i think i can do it again


Hope i have caught up with everyone, but if not big apologies and hugs....

AFM - i am OK today, feeling much better, does anyone else find the drugs really mess up your tummy functions... i was feeling so huge, bloated and sick yesterday better today though... 

Enjoy the rest of the day everyone

xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i am 39, will be 40 in jan and done lp two times and will do it again next time around. both times i had 9 or 8 eggs, i did want more but was told sp dont always make more it can do the oposit. i read on here someone got 12 with lp and only 3 with a sp. kitten if ur seeing miss tozer she will know what is best for you.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She better   you to alright


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Pep - I already did the math and if I am then my due date is 29th Dec 

Lisa - I think they know best at Barts I never had the option just told what to do, didn't know there was a lp and sp until I came onto FF.

ANYWAY LADIES I HAVE SOME NEWS


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just did a clearblue digital (in the middle of the day) and got a PREGNANT 
2-3 weeks!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whoo hoo Jools well done hon


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten80 - Barts are the best they will work their magic for you xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Jools   

Brilliant news


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tatti - Thank you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jools I hope your right I have   feeling this might actully work


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jools!!!! You are going to be a mummy Wooo   Wooo  Wooooo


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

jools fab tastic news hun             i bet ur on   right now, take it easy and let that/them embies snuggle down for the next 8mths or so xxx


how is everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

All is good my end thanks how about you


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Stephy & Bellini - Thank you both I'm so happy. And I'm feeling fine, hope that continues. 

Kitten - you just stay that positive and you will be sending out that BFP very soon xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies  

I've finished me kip at long last!

I seem to miss you all when I'm in cloud cuckoo land! 

Jools that's great news just you rest up now and let DP or DH I can't remember!  do all the work and get you spoiled rotten!      

Kitten keep positive that always helps  me and before you know it you'll get that BFP.   Hopefully   we all will!  

Pepperminty how r u doing? 

Stephyandmatt how's the jabs going? 

All of you I hope you still feel like you're 21 that keeps me going!  

Is everybody else well? 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cassie - thanks hun, yeah don't you worry DP will be doing everything from now on    How are you today?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats jools, its twins  hopefully barts will scan u in 2 weeks and u will know. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Jools  

I am so pleased for you.   Bart's seem to have got the knack of it! 

Lets hope   they can do it again with us! 

I am fine thanks.  Nearly finished ear drops thank god they're a royal pain in the bum to do and you feel like you're leeking from your ears! 

I had a major blip last night before I went to work I was so close to not going in and managed to hold myself together and eventually after hours I got over it!  I was in a lovely flat and the children were lovely too.

Having a little blip  at mo but I'm sure that'll go soon.  Am now on my day off.  I survived my first week back at work just!  Lets hope   they let me have a little longer before returning to the nightmare flats!  In fact it may be a good idea to email my boss saying that I still don't feel ready to go into the worst ones!  I don't think she'd be very impressed with that do you?! 

Anyway I've probably bored the socks off ya! 

Got any plans for today?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesse4ever - Blimey didn't know Barts were doing the 2 for 1 deal  

Cassie - I'm sure they will work their magic for you.  Glad the ear drops are working.  What work in Flats do you do hun, all sounds very intriguing.  No plans for tonight just home, cook dinner, ironing and watch tv.  This weekend my SD will be coming over on Saturday with a Friend and we will all watch the Marathon together Sunday morning as it runs past our house.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I didn't realise you lived that close to Bart's It's on your doorstep!   Don't you join in with the marathon! 

I work in a children's home working with disabled children. I love my job although find the challenging behaviour difficult to deal with!

It should be his lordship cooking the meal tonight and not you!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

I work in Moorgate so really easy to get to Barts it's been a doddle with appointments etc which is great.  That was the reason I choose Barts, plus they had great success rates.  DP cook   he can't so there will be no getting out of that, although he could open his wallet and take me for a nice meal!!


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats jools - very very very happy for you  


im just about to finish work b4 heading home to enjoy last night b4 ET.. im really really looking forward to it and at the same time nervous 

hugs to all

xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Pep - I'm sure it will all go fantastically tomorrow, good luck enjoy the last night of freedom


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gess what peeps I am famouse mt **** is on google earth in my shop


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

what shop have you got kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hussey and greaves in shenfield  cm15 8nd   I think it funny


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - Wow great shop I just Google'd you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you like my butt job


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

*Jools * - congratulations. Wishing you all the best for your scan and a stress free first 12 weeks (and pregnancy after that!)
*
Jesse4ever (Lisa*) Hi. How are you?

*AFM* - No start date for me yet. Aquascan booked for 6th May and had bloods done. Had blood tests to also look at miscarriages yesterday - they had to take a total of 12 bottles of blood from me (had to have Hep/ HIV screen repeated, Day 2 hormone levels & miscarriage tests!!). Once all test results in and dr seen, then they will let me have start date, but at the rate they move am guessing it will be end July rather than June!

*Stephy* - Did you take anyone with you to your aquascan? They have said to take painkillers half hour before but I didn't envisage it being that bad!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey lisa my dp came wiv me but wasnt allowed in the theatre wiv me, yer take some painkillers before hand but there really is nufin to it i worried for nufin and im the bigest baby ever. but it didnt hurt at all just a little discomfort here and there but its done so quick oh but u do feel like u have wet urself wiv out goin to the loo lol thats just because saline they put in as it comes out lovely hey  
u have nufin to worry bout u will b in and out like a flash xx  

morning everyone else srry no time for personals as im late for work and its a bloody long day 2day   i will check in this evening xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lisa16 i second what steph said, its nothing, i actually went on my own, no pain, and it is over so fast. i will be having a saline wash before i start next cycle that will be end of may tho. i need to call on cd1 of next af. hopefully u can get started again soon after.

how is everyone else doing? 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

feeling good AF was well short and light this month but ached a lot   I thought I was in for a haevy as it was 5 days late.

how are we all


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning ladies, so glad it's Friday, short day for me, was in at 8am and I can leave at 4:30 yipee.  It's going to be a lovely weekend so get out there and enjoy the sun.  

Kitten80 - Glad you are feeling good and the dreaded af is nice and light.  

Lisa16 - Hope the aquascan goes OK, maybe take the painkillers to be on the safe side.

Jesse4ever & Stephy - Hope you are both having a good day.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies

does anyone no who i need to ring to see wear my ivf appointmant is?  and would you have the number please thanks.xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Clomid user.....I ring Kim Nevin, who is the referrals manager, and she is really helpful.  Her number is 0207 601 7540.

Good luck....x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya hope all ok

Just a quick one to say mandy im so sorry for you and your friend, hope you are doing ok.  Lotsa love xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

How is everyone today? 

I hope the ET went well for those having it today. 

Those that are waiting for tx to start or in limbo keep your chins up it really does help, even though you don't always feel like it. 

Those that are expectant keep your feet up and I hope   you're all being waited on hands and feet and being thoroughly spoilt! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Cassie - I'm just about to leave work, Thank Crunchie It's Friday  
Wishing you a lovely weekend, take care and enjoy the sunshine   x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Jools  

I'm glad you're finished work now and hopefully    you'll get dinner bought for you today! 

I hope   you have a nice and peaceful weekend and sunny yourself whilst being spoilt. 

I'm busy doing nothing this weekend except for housework (YUK!) and going back to work again Sunday night. What an exciting life I lead! 

Take care and enjoy your weekend. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

I'm am officially PUPO!!!  

Pepper - How'd it go, I think you were next to me, I heard the nurse say "i didn't realise how tall you were!"

Chelle
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats chelle on bein pupo      and   that they snuggle in fr the next 8 or so months xx

how is everyone else??


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Chelle - Congrats honey on being pupo    

Stephy - Hope you are well and enjoying the sun, how are the injections going?

AFM - I did another test at 8am today my correct OTD and it's still a               we will tell the family today, and celebrate over the weekend. I emailed Barts to let them know.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Jools I'm so pleased for you that's brilliant.   
I hope   you're going to be putting your feet up this morning and from now on and now you have even more of an excuse to get spoilt! 

Did I tell anyone that I was showing my bum off yesterday?  My split in my skirt had gone all the way up and I'd been doing shopping without even knowing!  My DH pointed it out in Asda and from that moment on I was pulling my cardigan to cover it!  I feel for the poor souls who did notice and am surprised I didn't cause anyone heart failure!   

I hope   that has cheered anyone up whose feeling down.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

just a quick one as  busy busy congrats on the pupo ladys hope you all relaxe for the next 9  months


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies sorry for not letting you know yesterday, for somone who works in IT I really cant be bothered with computers when at home 

I can confirm we are now PUPO too   we had 2 embies returned, 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 5 cell grade 2+ so now we are all excited and yet trying not to be at the same time   We celebrated PUPO by eating at the really really expensive restuarant nr st pauls (or is it cos we are from norfolk we think its expensive i wonder tee hee!) 

Chelle - yes you were right that was definitely us neither of us are too small but DH tops everyone 
we were moved a couple of times but both times on the beds near the windows  
 on being PUPO too   so now we are on the  together

     to everyone 
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys 

hey jools hun yer my jabs r goin well thank u i just feel really tired all the time tho buy va then that i have been fine. 

congrats pepperminty n bein pupo xx   

my poor puppy has a lampshade on his head cz he had surgery on his eye yesterday as he has an ulcer that has just delevoped   my poor baby so he is feelin sorry for himself.

hope everyone else is ok and enjoyin the sunshine xx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Steph - I just had to read your post twice.. for some bizarre reason my brain computed puppy to be DH and i could just see a grown man walking round with a lampshade on.... OMG what is going on in my head today HAHAHA

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol pepperminty u made me chuckle i got me picturin my dp wiv the lampshade on hehe that would b funny xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

congrats Jools !!!!!!!! Welcome to the pudding club


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys does any of u know how many injections u get out of the gonal f pen? 
im a little worried that nufin is happenin wiv my follies as i have really felt anything, what if its not really workin? i got my 1st follie scan on monday and i just want it to b alrite.  what can i do to help my follies??

sorry for the me post but i cant help but panic  

i do hope ur havin lovely evenings xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Stephyandmatt  

If it helps I never felt anything other than side effects of the drugs such as headaches.  I'm sure your follies are fine you need to be positive.    

What pens have you got and how much are you supposed to be taking each day?  The pen will not pull out for a full dose when it's run out or not got enough in it.

I hope  this has helped.  Please stay positive  and you'll see when you have your scan things will be fine and don't forget they can always increase or reduce doses as required.  I had my last doses reduced to nothing as I hyperstimmed.  Are you drinking enough?  

Thinking about it I also suffered from being bloated but this was from hyperstimming.

Take care. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks cassie that is a great help, i am drinkin what seems to b loads for me but maybe i could drink more, i have the gonal f pens and im on 112.5 dose. 

how r u doin anyways?

how is everyne else?? xx

night all sweet dreams x


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Stephy

Are the pens 900 IU, if so you will get 8 full doses.

Try not to worry I had hardly any signs all the way through stimming and had 35 follies by the time of EC!

Chelle
xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Stephyandmatt 

I'm OK thanks, just getting nervous before my first night shift again, I'm worried they'll think I'm fine and can handle anything at the mo, but I still feel I can't handle the challenging behaviour of the youngsters with autism!

Never mind that,

I hope   your scan goes OK.  When is it I've forgotten?  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys

cassie my 1st follie scan is tomorrw   i no i need to b positive but i just dont want anything to be wrong or not workin as they should. this journey is so hard as it is and thats wiv out the worry ova every step. but im a tough cookie so im sure all will b well  
does ur work no what ur goin through at the mo? i hope ur 1st night goes ok hun which im sure it will xx

hey chelle i fink my pen is 600, i will go and check but at the mo im tucked up in bed so to comfy to move lol  , how r u anyways? how is it bein pupo i hope ur takin things easy xx

kitten how r u huni, ur appointment will b here soon i keep checkin ur tickers   xx

bellini and perrperminty i hope ur gettin on ok to and restin well xx

jools a big   to hun for ur   im so pleased for u i hope u r takin things easy and that u have a fab time this weekend      xx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

How is everyone? 

Stephyandmatt I'm sure your scan tomorrow will be OK. I'll be thinking of you and also send you positive thoughts.     
I'm sure the rest of this tx will go well for you.  How's your jab site? 
You should get 5 jabs out of the gonal F pen if it's 600.

Work knows they were good last week which was my first week back but, how long can they be patient for? It's my first night of 3 this week and I'm worried that they'll think everything's back to normal and put me in the worst flat where you get no support as it's their way of keeping one of them calm, they forget that we're more at risk, even though we have an alarm system in place. I'll just have to explain to the senior that I'm not ready for that yet and if I have any problems then I'll speak to my head of care.  

I hope all the pg ladies are keeping well.   

Those on the 2ww keep your chins up and be positive.   

Everyone else be positive.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

just to let u no the pen i have is 900 iu i have just checked   xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Stephyandmatt  

You should get 8 out of each pen.

Love n   Cassie  X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

afternoon ladies, how is evreyone today.

stephy, dont worry if ur not feeling nothing ur follies will only be around 8mm tomorrow and nothing to cause pain or discomfort. u will have a scan wednesday and friday next week too, and maybe monday if you are a slow responder (dont worry lots of people are)
good luck with ur scan tomorrow.

cassie, i hope tonight goes well, seams ur work is understanding and will hopefully put you in an easy one for a few weeks. 

kitten, how are you hun?

pepper and chelle congrats on being pupo, hop eur 2ww passes real fast and without sending u too  mental.

jools congrats again on the BFP i so hope we will all be following u real soon.

the bun in the oven ladies, hope its feet up and enjoying being pg 

hello to everyone else hope ur havng a nice weekend.

AFM i have my first reflexology today, not sure what to expect but i hope i enjoy it. if i dont i will try acupunture later this week.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

at my baseline i already had 10 follies each side so im just wonderin if anymore has developed    thanks jesse and yer i do have my scans booked already for mon/wed/fri they did say i might not need them all tho, and also as i had 10 follies on each side already that there is more of a chance of me ova stimulating so fingers crossed i dont xx

how is everyone else? xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning.

Sorry I've not been around the last few days but I have been lurking.

*Jools* - CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy for you. Do you have your scan date?

And CONGRATS and GOOD LUCK to those who are PUPO.

*AFM: * I'm doing okay. It's been a difficult week but I'm coming out the other side now. We were supposed to go to Barts on Thursday for a scan and follow-up bloods but I decided to cancel. I woke up Thursday morning and I was bleeding really heavily and just really didn't feel up to it. They were fine about it and said we can re-book whenever I'm feeling better. We've decided to give it a couple of weeks and will hopefully get an appointment next week. We're also waiting to get an appointment with Mandy Tozer to discuss doing natural FET. Debbie (the nurse we always deal with) isn't keen on me doing natural because of the risk of me falling pregnant with my own baby. I promised that I would abstain (we always do during treatment anyway) but she still didn't seem keen. So we're hoping Mandy Tozer will agree to it as she is usually very good to us. I really think the meds are casuing the problems. I know I can carry a pregnancy naturally so I really think we would be better of doing a natural cycle. So we'll see what happens.

But I'm feeling a lot better now. I had a couple of days last week where I was a total mess. But I'm feeling much more positive now and the miscarriage seems to be ending. I'm also quite confident it has all come out on its own so should be no need for a D&C. Hopefully we can get started again in a couple of months.

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi mandy, so glad ur looking more on the positive side. Its stillsad whats happened, but there is no turning the clocks back. but glad things are getting back to normal.

fingers crossed u can get started in a couple of months with a much better outcome. take care of urself and its good to see u post again.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Mandy hi hon   hope you are well in yourself meaning your head

Hi stephy you will be ok I didnt feel anything apart from head aches and no not long till myn whoo hoo need my holiday tho  

hi everyone eles hope your all well.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys sz no personals but i have a very poorly puppy   , any way i will just give u an update i had my 1st follie scan 2day and im doin really well a little to quick but they said that is ok, but there is a problem in gettin to my left overy so it looks like i willl have the normal way for my right overy and them they will have to go through my tummy to get to the left   i have to go bac wednesday toc how there goin, they have penciled me in for ec on the monday the 3rd may, unless they want me in sooner but i wont no that till wednesday. xx

anyways hope ur all well xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Stephy thats all to exciting   they had problems seeing my right as it floats   I have no tube attached to it.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten   yer it is very excitin but im very scared as it is let alone wiv them goin in through me tummy aswell, i asked the consultant if they will b puttin me asleep but he said they dont do that      i just really hope they  drug me up as much as they possibly can xx

how u anywaus hun? xx

hey mandy hope ur ok and hope u get to start again soon xx

hey jesse how r u today?  i hope u enjoyed ur reflexology i loved it but i have moved on to acupunture xx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What they going to put a needle in your tummy  , I am good thanks just looking forward to next week and the week after


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi stephy,

so how many follie u got on both side i dididnt know they could do EC any other way. but what ever way they do it i am sure u wont  feel nothing, but glad u come out happy. Hope ur puppy gets better xxx
stephy i dont think i will do reflexology again maybe just try acupunture this week and see how i get on, or have both 
how is everyone else

i have a gas leak, they have had to shut off my gas untill its fixed so i have no choice but to have a tae away tonight, not good for my diet, and i had done well loseing 3.5 pound this week too.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

there is a way you can stop your gas leek hon stop eating beans


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten u make me   

jesse i fink i have about 14 on the left side and about 12 on the right, i fink anyways as i was just so excited i didnt really pay that much attention lol i went a bit crazy   x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

Mandy I'm glad you're starting to look forward.  I'm sure that they'll see things your way as what you have been doing and continue to do makes you a very special and thoughtful person.   

Kitten you made me laugh when I read your beans post! 

Everyone else OK?

I'm off to work again soon and they are doing everything in their powers to keep me on side at the moment which is very nice and supportive.

I hope   you're all keeping your chins up even though at times it's difficult and that those who are sickly it's easing off a bit.  Those in their 2ww it'll be OTD before you know it. 

Keep positive all.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Hope we are all ok 

glad I made you smile peeps feeling good and relaxed


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well, got my scan date yesterday it's 13th May.  
No symptoms still, and I hope it stays that way, I'm 4w 6 days today.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whoo hoo Jools hon hope it comes round quick


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies - sorry been lurking for a few days.

Hope you are all well. Nice to see you on here firebolt.    

Jools - good luck with the scan... it's a really exciting but nervewracking time. It's well worth it when you see that little heartbeat.

How are you kitten and stephyand matt? 

Hi everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good thanks just mucking about with curve rule to see what I would look like full term pg


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi hope everyone doing ok

Just keeping updated.

Good luck all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Of the BFP ladies does anyone have stabbing backpain every now and then, I've been getting it on and off this afternoon.  Just thought I would ask as it's a little uncomfortable.  

Kitten -  you are funny, I thought I would stuff a cushion up my top yesterday to see how I would look but I resisted.   

Bellini - thanks hun, really cannot wait.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I get that pain when I am due on its horrible, I do the silliest things when excited


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Just thought I would say hi!   Nothing to say really today, feeling a little low  as work didn't go to plan last night but tonight I'm sure things will go well. It's my last shift and then I'm on holiday until 13 May! YIPPEE! 

Hope  you're all well and keeping your chins up and still being positive.    

Not long till your birthday Kitten is it and I'm looking forward to finally meeting you! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well guys sorry no personals but i have been          all afternoon as my poor little puppy had had to have his eye removed and its just reaaly upset me, he is ok tho so have to wait for 2morrow or thursday to pick him up. 
and then i have my scan aswell 2morrow. i tell ya every comes at once wiv me its not good xx

i hope ur all ok tho xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy so sad about ur puppy, i realy hope he will be ok. and yes it never rains but pours, my last ivf i had a burnt hand, so i needed antibiotics because it got infected. then abcess on my tooth. that wsa durning the tx. but hopefully everything will go well, this time next week u will have had EC waiting ot be pupo.

cassie sending u lots of hugs hun, hope u feel better tomorrow, try and keep ur chin up.

jools, barts have gave u a late scan too, should be 2 weeks after ur OTD not 3 weeks lol hope everyhng is going well.

how is everyone else]

lisa
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi lisa  how r u hope everything going well good luk
   

jools congrates    

good luck every one for ur scans pupo ET


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Hi Fara  

Cassie me to so excited I went window shopping for outfit saturday  , Gothic fariy, just hope it all go's ok  

Stephy sorry about your Pup hon hope all is well   but please consurntrate on yourself if you can so your not stressed  

Jools I would wait and have scan when booked if you can stand it as a friend on other thred had a later scan and emby looked like baby already


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Stephy your poor puppy  

Jools - Yes, I get all sorts of odd pains. Stomach, back, foof, boobs, cramps, wind, constipation - you name it I get it!

The girls at work told me off for moaning but I can't help it. It's horrible.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Fara - Thank you honey x

Kitten - I have been looking at week seven pictures and you are right so I am happy to wait until the 13th, I'll be 7w 1d.

Bellini - Glad you are with me on the aches and pains, just enjoy it's all part and parcel!   

Jesse4ever - Yeah it is late but happy to carry on as Kitten said it will look more like a baby by the time we see the scan which will be very exciting.

Stephy - So sorry to hear about your puppy what an awful thing to happen poor baby, hope he is ok.    

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Stephyandmatt sorry about your puppy I hope  he's better soon. 

Kitten I'm sure things will be alright on the night!  

Hope   everyone else is OK and keeping their chins up. 

For those who are expecting Enjoy yourselves it wont be long till your blooming. 

Those that are on their 2ww It'll go quickly and may you all have the results you so want.  


Those that are on tx I'm sure you're all doing nicely and it wont be long before you're on the 2ww. 

The rest of us will have to keep positive   and hope   our next tx comes round soon with the results we've all been hoping for.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

to right

[fly]WE WILL FALL PG WE WILL BE MOTHERS[/fly]


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys well to update u my puppy he is doin well bless him, but we cant pick him up till 2morrow    i miss him so much and cant wait to give him loads of snuggles    xx

as for me well im defo havin ec on monday my scan showed i have 12 follies that r ready now and a few each side that r catchin up but there keepin me goin till monday i dont really no y cz they said i was ready but they know best, i was a pin cushion today tho they was tryin and tryin for ages to get my blood but then they got a doctor to do it lol. so im bac up there on friday to learn bout when to do the trigger shot    im a little scared tho as they will b goin through my tummy for the left side    . i will b fine im sure.


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, been lurking again but not posting!    

Congratulations to our BFP's, good luck to our 2WW's and     to everyone else. 

I had my ET today, was worried this morning waiting for the phone call to say whether my snow babies had thawed but thank goodness they both survived 100% so I had both transferred, now just the nerve racking 2ww to get thru, have decided to work this time rather than staying at home worrying and no one at work knows so they won’t be asking how I am all the time, hopefully that will that my mind off what my body is hopefully doing! 

If you were up Barts today I was the one that got called in as soon as she and her DH arrived thru the door as we were running late for a change and they were running early for a change too!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Snowwhite 

Lets hope   your 2ww goes quickly with the right outcome.  

I hope   you wont be putting yourself at risk by going back straight away. 

I'd still get your DH to wait on you hand and foot!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Cassie

Don’t worry DH does a good job of looking after me, he is used to it by now!!   

And I will not put myself at risk at all at work, I do have quite a stressful job but will keep myself calm at all times over the next 2 weeks I promise! 

Can anyone help me with a question, I need to arrange for a refund for the storage of my frozen embryos as I have none left now   and need to contact Kim, does anyone know her surname? Thanks


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Sorry snow white but I can't help you there as I've never had any frosties.

Love n   n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

snow white this is kims email [email protected]

lisa
xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all

Stephy hope lil pups okidoke  

love to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps where you all been


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Kitten I was wondering that very same thing! 

I didn't want to be first to post today as I've nothing new to say! 

Hope  all are well and keeping positive  and relaxed. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Actully felt a bit blue today because I read a diary of a friend that had otd the same day as myn and she is now 17.1 weeks just feel sad thats all.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Kitten - sorry to hear you are sad, your appointment is only around the corner so try and stay positive sweetie xx  

I posted something earlier and I haven't a clue where it went !!!!!     Grrrrrrrrrrr very annoyed!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no that is so anoying when that happens  , your right I no you are if I remember I had a wobble before my consultation I think its the unknown of what they are gonna say


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies, been lurking for a while waiting for cycle to start.....

I'm now on DR (3rd day) and I have to say this is the most boring bit of treatment!!!  

After 2 x ICSI resulting in 2 x mc, I have to say I'm feeling a little downbeat at the moment (it fluctuates; one minute up next minute down), and this is not helped by the fact that I'll be turning 40 next week - shocked doesn't even begin to explain THAT feeling   I feel like "jeez, 40...what, already"......I know we should stay away from stats, but its too late, I've seen them and they don't really inspire confidence!  But, no-one at Bart's has mentioned my age and so I guess I have to take that as a good sign      An I have to take heart that lots of women my age and beyond are successful, so there is no reason why I shouldn't be.

Guess I just have to believe that it will be 3rd time lucky...

I also feel low because 1 May is anniversary of first loss - so feeling a bit sad:  Kitten, I can totally relate to how you feel - I found out just a few days after my last mc that someone we know had IVF around the same time as me and was just about 4 months preg...gutted doesn't even begin to describe how I felt (and still do so some extent)  

My baseline is on 11 May - so if anyone is there that day let me know and I'll give you a wave  

Hope you are all well,

Sezy
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi sezy Thank you hon I will be ok its a pitty your not up there the next day as I am


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi all, well we just come back from having lunch out and then a walk 

sezy, will u have 3 embies put back this time its got to be 3rd time lucky, are they doing anything differnt this time, drugs, protocal??

kitten chin up, ur normally full of pma, feeling sad around the loss is always expected. my niece is due 2 days after jesse was due, so she is at the same time i was now so when 15th july comes around i will know what her baby looks like, as jesse was 18 weeks and she will be 18 weeks. i dont know how much i will take part in her pg or birth i am already finding it hard. so yes i know how u feel.

waves to everyone else  

oh dont know if anyone else is intreted but clear blue are doing trials on there fertility monitor.

lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no sorry   come on kitten get your **** in gear


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone  

Kitten I know just how you feel.   My future sister in laws bridesmaid is exactly where we would have been in pregnancy. 
I'm sorry you're feeling like this at the mo.   I bet you'll be smiling again and full of positivity tomorrow.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok I fel better already cassie my friends make me laugh   I love ff


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

That's good I'm glad you're brightening up. 

It wont be long now till your appointment you just need to keep positive   for then where I'm sure you'll get starters orders for your next tx. 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all, it has been quiet today, reckon those of us that ff from work have all been busy, or is that just me  hey the best bit of this 2ww is that i don't do any lifting now at all, and as i work in it support that means no pc or monitor moves for me  Kitten, hope you feel better soon, you always make me giggle with your little comments  Hugs to all XX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Peperminty  

I no your right cassie  

TMI coming but I have had a really itchy ****


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

And there she is right back with a falling on the floor with laughter comment


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well your right I am normally this way so I shall try and continue


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

 You all make me have the giggles with your posts! the sad posts make me   So, I think everyone needs a few of these!  They always help.

I'm sure with the posts I send, you all fall asleep! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

jesse4ever – thanks for Kim’s email address. 

Kitten 80 – sorry to hear your are feeling blue, keep your chin up we will all get there in the end, we must remain positive 

Sezy – Welcome - I know how you feel, I was 40 last year and feel like time is running out for me but we are as young as we feel.


Cassie 76 – your posts would never make us fall asleep, that’s what my posts are for! Lol   

AFM – nothing to report I am on day 2 of 2ww back to work today, phoned in sick yesterday with a migraine as no one knew I was having my ET so had to remember that I was ill yesterday! Felt like shouting out loud that I am PUPO so could everyone look after me but didn’t cos then everyone would think I was mad as they wouldn’t know what I was talking about!


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Jesse - I have decided that if I have say a grade 1 and a couple of grade 2 then yes, I'll have three put back, or even 2 x grade 1 and a grade 2...but, if I am lucky enough to get 3 or more grade 1, then I'll have 2 put back and freeze the rest - if that makes sense  Hope so, cos I gotta get that down on the consent forms  

They are putting my on steroids this time, from when I start stimms, so I'm hoping that will tip the balance in my favour - I've spoken to several ladies who have had mc's and then had steroids and are now very happy mummies; so, who knows?!

Glad you are feeling   now kitten...

Love
Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks snow white - I often feel that time is running out too, but then again, I have spoken to too many ladies my age and older that have been successful for me to stop beleiving it can happen for me too!  It came as great consolation to me the other day when someone told me that they didn't believe I was about to turn 40   - OK, so maybe they were being kind, but I like to have faith that they meant it    Fingers crossed for your 2ww hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

snow white 40 aint too old anyway, ppl have babies into there early 50's. and its nice to know that u look young.

sezy, if this next go fails we will pay private for 1 go and then we will have 3 put back, on the last 2 goes we have had nothing to freeze as barts only freeze grade1. so i think we would wait untill feb and try again, i know a long wait but i guess we was lucky with jesse then so if this fails hope we would be lucky again then.

cassie ur posts are not boring   i read them 
pepper the 2ww always seams to go so slow,  so if the last cold of days have gone fast ur lucky 

 to everyone

lisa
xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Jesse - yeah, I know Bart's only freeze grade 1 embies; bit of a bummer, but I can see their point in a way.  THis is why I have had to come up with a strategy for what to put back this time!!!  [email protected] just trying to veiw my 2 x BFP as a good sign and that the extra boost from the steroids will just give me that edge when I get this BFP - PMA PMA!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

That's what I like to see you're all being positive!    

On both my ICSI attempts there were none to freeze on my first go only 1 survived and on my second go 6 out of 13 survived and 5 were all grade 1 and the grade 2 was top of it's band.  The 2 I had put back were early blasts and gave me a BFP and on my next go I'll stay pg!  You know out of all those grade ones none were suitable for freezing unless it was because they were slow responders. I'll ask when I see Miss Tozer in June why that was, as am not sure. It could also be because I was left a little too long because I hyperstimmed and had to get my bloods within normal range.  
Any thoughts on this?

Have any of you heard of the saying you're only as old as the man you feel?   I'm 21 and will be for a very long time!  If I was to apply the saying I would be nearly 4 years older than what I am! 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy, i have also been given steroids this time, i was told if i get a bfp then to take untill about 10 weeks and then slowly come off of them. so i will be a right druggy, burserlin, menopur, steroid, asprin lol my vits.

i am going to try and stay so postive, i know if its negative it will be  huge fall, but i am hoping either the meds, the saline wash, acupunture vits and hopfully postitve thinking will be enough this time. i really dont want to have to do it again  if i dont have to.

cassie did u have ohss?? sound slike u need to do a sp and not take a hcg shot that can help no over stimming, i guess as long as they give u low dose drug it should avoid it anyway. i guess i am lucky i aint over stimmed, only had 9 or 8 eggs each time would liked a few more but i cant change what my bodies does lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening ladys 

Cassie what dose did they put you on 2nd go?


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Morning ladies
Hope everying is ok today - no personals yet 

AFM i need some major PMA today ... I have had my first wobble this morning.  After a bathroom visit I had a bright red bleed. Nothing obvious since, but i am having little niggling pains low abdo nr groin.  I have emailed barts and waiting a response, but i am at work, which involves a lot of walking and being nice to people and all i want to do is   

... i must look a state today 

I am day 7 of 2ww can this really be an implantation bleed and so bright red straight after a bathroom visit.... this usually happens in the lead up to AF on her way


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

Kitten I was on 900 pen and I can't remember what dose was but, it might have been 225 then reduced to 112.5 then to 75 then 0 for a few days as had at least 30 follies by then!

Pepperminty please try and keep positive.     I had a bleed similar to AF the week before OTD and still had a BFP.  I hope  this has given you more confidence.    

What work do you do? Is there any way you can explain that you need to rest for a few weeks? 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

peperminty you will be ok hon  

Cassie I was on 225 then they redused 150 then back up 225 and I had poor responce so goodness knows what I will be on next time  

I had my cards read last night

one prediction has come true already which I don't care  she said some high up person is going to get stroppy with me wich he did because he actuly has to get off his  while I am away if it was up to them I would work 52w of the year no hol  

anyways I had to shuffle and think of something I wonted to no which to us is obverse and the card that came out said I would have cause for celebration and to trust a profesional and clame my status  so ha ha I am going to be pg  

It also said to be careful of peoples advise wrong advise it will cause upset more to DH then me meaning it will upset me so much hat it will hurt him.

Also be careful of my dreams meaning make sure they don't turn into reality  

i have also damedged the ligament in my finger well DH did


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, been keeping up with you all, not much for me to contribute at the mo, as just waiting for tx.

Hope the ladies on your 2ww are keeping positive. Pepper, I'm sure your little bleed this morning is nothing to worry about. Hang in there. 

Stephy, I hope your little pup is doing ok.  Horrible thing to have to go through. And hope you get on ok at Barts today. Good luck for EC on Monday. 

I love reading all your posts, no one is boring, it all helps in keeping us going.  We need a bit of reality along with the jokes and laughter - we'd go mad otherwise!  

I was looking at my wedding pictures the other day, and I counted 11 couples who have had a baby since my wedding, and 2 more who are currently pregnant   - no wonder I am feeling left behind. It's so bl00dy difficult to stay positive, but you lot help a lot.......keep it up  

Anyone up to anything exciting over the weekend?
x


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Cassie, Kitten - thank you xxxx

Kitten how on earth did DH damage your finger... or do we really want to know where he has had you putting it hahahaha xxx   I would love to get my cards read... I had my palm read once, previous marriage and going throgh tx she saw I would have a tough time and that it would all get better with a meeting with a tall dark stranger... upshot : that tx failed, got divorced and eventually married a tall man with dark hair... sometimes they are right arn't they!

Cassie, I work in IT support, which means lots of walking about (can change to using the telephone, its just i like to talk a lot tee hee and its easier face to face) and shifting PCs around (I have already got agreement to do no lifting for the foreseable future)

Once I finally told my boss what I was up to he has been great, couldnt ask for a better boss.  If I rang him now he would tell me to go home, but i have decided to stay here, use the internet ... i mean take my mind off things by working hard ISH - the most I will do is to get a cup of water for yet another fruit squash which will have me off for yet another pee break!

Tatti - thank yu x

 to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She is my friend   and read her own


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm too scared to have my cards read......in case it's not what I want to hear.....you're both braver than me!

Pepper, make sure you take it easy today - it is Friday after all!

x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Jesse4Ever (Lisa) - Do you have to wait till BFP to take the steroids or are you on them from stimms too?  And do you know which steroid you are - mine is dexmethosone or something like that...my accupuncurist said they are slightly stronger that the other one that is often used (prednisone??).  Hehehe, we can be druggies together    I'm like you, just hoping that with the extra boost thing will just tip in my favour...

Kitten - sounds like a good reading...I've had mine done loads of times, some good, some rubbish, and I also do readings for other people sometimes - but I never do my own. I actually met my dh at a psychic fair.....long story!!

Pepper - your little bleed could be implantation!  I've never had that myself, but know loads of ladies who have!

Cassie - If I were to be as old as the man I feel I'd be well out of the TTC game!!!!  Thank goodness I've decided to stay at 32.....that's how old DH says I am; he's kind of frozen me in time in his mind, bless him!  I'm certainly not complaining though - if I can get away with people thinking I'm 8 years younger than I am, then I'll carry on doing it and hope my eggies come along for the ride!

Now on day 4 of down regs, and I have matching bruises and puncture marks on each side of my tummy!  Didn't get that on last 2 cycles - maybe I getting sensitive in my old age!!  Only 10 days till baseline scan!!

Keep smiling ladies!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well   all u lovely ladies how r u all??  my little puppy is doin well bless him he is now home, his eye is very swollen but it doesnt look as bad as i thought it was gonna. he is bleedin through his nose tho but the vet said that will happen for a few days as his eye socket is connected to his nose so thats not very nice but he is def alot happier.

anyways as for me i had my last follie scan 2day and i have 28 follies in total 15 are big and ready and 13 are a little small but there workin there way up   so im doin my last stimm jab 2night, my last buserelin 2morrow morning, trigger shot 2morrow evenin then ec monday mornin at 9:15am    im lookin forward to the drug free day sunday   but im pretty scared bout ec but im sure i will b fine, i have asked for the majic cream tho lol im such a baby hehe xx

  to u all


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo Stephy   you will be fine honey bee just lay back and think why you are doing this


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Stephy - EC is a doddle hon!  You get nice and drugged - kind trippy with a bit of euphoria thrown in for good measure...I kinda like the feeling    On both mine have been so out of it that I have no idea what is going on...I have sort of woken up in the middle (didn't feel anything though...) and asked how we were doing in a drugged sort of way and then went back to sleep!  Honestly, they must see all sorts in there during EC!  

Good luck for it hon, sounds to me like you're gonna get a nice harvest, woohoo!

Just think, the the end of May you may just have a BFP!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I actully liked it said some weierd stuff as well   so nno need to panic


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI ladies,

sezy the steriod i am on is dexsol (dexamethsone) so the same, 0.5 mil a day i think, i will have to check again as i cant remember. but yeah i take from first day of stimms to as long with asprin 

i went and got my drugs today and this time a whole bag full, 3 bottes of burserlin, 4 boxes of crione, 72 viles of menopur, and my steriod oh and trigger shot lol, feel like a druggie already. so i am all set to start soon 

kitten i have a feeling u will do  lp this time with menopur which is much better for ladies that dont respond very well its also lh rather then just fsh i think most peopel do much better with it, and i bet they start u on 450mui (6viles) might be wrong. kitten i am glad u had ur cards done sounds like a good reading.

stephy 28 eggies is  alot, but if 13 are ready that is a nice amount, dont worry about EC that is the easy part, they dont let u go untill ur ready and u wont feel a thing...

tatti having cards read is great not scary as they dont u bad things 

pepper and chelle hope the 2ww is passing nice and fast, roll on next week and u get to test 

AFM well trip to barts earlier i am all set now to start tx, i have just over 2 weeks before i contact them regarding the saline wash and ow 5 weeks before i start dr.................... in a way i wished it was this month but time will go fast, 1st of may tomorow, so glad april is almost over. wil star doing my opk as ovulation is due in a few days..... that 12 days come round fast.

kids distroyed my garden yesterday by pulling up my tulips and other flowers so tomorrow i ned to sort that out, i am going to dig what other flowers out so they cant do it again 

hope everyone has a good weekend.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

You've all made me laugh with your comments! 

When I was back in recovery after having EC I asked the nurse and DH had he done his bit x2! 

Stephyandmatt you'll be fine for EC.     It's good news too about your puppy, he's mending fine by the sounds of it. 

I may not be on for a few days after tomorrow morning as we're off to Wales tomorrow for the Christening and then on to Great Yarmouth on Monday.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well jess if it is menopur thats ok i no what im doing lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies  

I know it's early to be posting and you're all probably having well deserved lay ins but, I'm now packing the cases properly and will be off to Wales later YIPPEE! 

If I get time I'll probably reply to some of the posts before I go!

I hope   you're all well and have a lovely weekend. 

Everyone keep your chins up and be positive.     

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin guys well i did my last stimm lastnight and i have just done my last buserelin jab and now im really scared about doin the trigger. i have to do it at 8:15pm. im scared that when i pull the needle out some of the drugs will come out aswell like it has done on some of my other jabs but thats wot scares me as they said not to lose any ova wise i wont get all wot i need so im freakin out   .  so u ladies who have done trigger before how did ur triggers go??  do i need to panic if some does come bac out (which im bloody hopin it dont) 

cassie hun have a fab time in wales but im sure u will   xx

kitten hows u hun?

jesse hope ur ok, ur turn is comin around fast u will have started b4 u no it xx

sezy thanks for ur reply and i do really hope they they get some eggs from me to fertilize well all i can do is   and think   xx

tatti and pepperminty i hope u are both well and have lovely weekends xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Stephyandmatt  

Thanks I will enjoy myself, I think the break will do me and DH the world of good. 

I was told the same as you and a very small amount came out of the jab.  Don't worry as I had 13 eggs collected.  I never told them that! 

Please think positive and I'm sure you'll be fine for EC.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy, remember dont take the air bubble out and push the plunger down slow and leave it in for a few seconds and hopefully nothing come out. good luck.

how is everyone??
cassie have a good time in wales hope it dont rain.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Lisa 

How are you doing anyway? 

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235719.new#new


----------

